# مــكــتــبــة الــهــنــدســة الــطــبــيــة



## العرندس (13 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​[frame="11 70"]
تحية طيبة للجميع 

أرجو أن يكون هذا الموضوع .. بمثابة 

مكتبة لهذا القسم 

وآمل أن تزدهر هذه المكتبة بالكتب .. بمشاركاتكم

وأول الغيث .. قطرة 

هذا رابط لموقع يحتوي على أكثر من 70 كتاب في الطب .. للتحميل المجاني 

تفضلوا للتحميل 

http://www.giuciao.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=299

أطيب المنى لكم والسلام عليكم [/frame]


----------



## م/ سارة (13 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على هذه المكتبه الجميله وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.الدمشقي (14 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/عيسى محمد الشامي (14 مارس 2006)

م/ سارة قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا لك على هذه المكتبه الجميله وجزاك الله خيرا







شكرا لك على هذه المككتبة الرائعة وجزاك الله خيرا.
م/عيسى الشامي


----------



## م.الدمشقي (16 مارس 2006)

*Biomedical Engineering Handbook*

اليكم كتاب في الهندسه الطبيه
وهو كتاب
Biomedical Engineering Handbook 
وهناك كتاب اخر في الطريق ان شاء الله

ارجو ان ينفعكم
وارجو ان تدعو لا خيكم وللمسلمين


روابط التحميل في المرفقات


----------



## friend (16 مارس 2006)

شكرا على الجهد القيم.


----------



## م.الدمشقي (29 مارس 2006)

هذا كتا التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي 
ارجو ان تستفيدو منه
تحياتي
_التحميل من المرفقات_


----------



## م.الدمشقي (3 أبريل 2006)

اليكم هذا الكتاب
ولكن
لا تنسونى من الدعاء


----------



## m_elzein (17 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله كل الخير على العمل الرائع الذى قدمتة يااخى ووفقك الله دائما لعمل الخير


----------



## blackhorse (22 أبريل 2006)

الله يسلمك يا اخى ويكرمك بما تحب وترضى فى طاعة الله


----------



## ابو ايه (5 مايو 2006)

اخي الكريم ان هذا اروع ما رأيت علما ان هذا تخصصي اشكرك من اعماق قلبي لاني وجدة كتب ومصادر كنت احلم بها شكرا جزيلا وتقبل مني خالص التقدير والاحترام0


----------



## م.الدمشقي (7 مايو 2006)

لقد اضفت كتابا ولكني اكتشفت ان الرابط لا يعمل ساحاول الحصول على رابط اخر ان شاء الله


----------



## No peacE (10 مايو 2006)

*thanks*

it's nice library
thanks


----------



## حسين احمد سليم (25 مايو 2006)

شكرا م.حسين


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (30 مايو 2006)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## zodial (17 يونيو 2006)

*مكتبة الهندسة الطبية*

أخــــي العزيــــز:
إن الـــــروابط الموجودة في الملف Biomedical.txt لاتعمل، أرجو منك مساعدتي من أجل إيجاد طريقةتحمييل هذا الكتاب القييم، إذ إنني أبحث عنه منذ فترة. وشـــــكرا" علىجهودكم


----------



## zodial (17 يونيو 2006)

أخــــي العزيــــز:
إن الـــــروابط الموجودة في الملف Biomedical.txt لاتعمل، أرجو منك مساعدتي من أجل إيجاد طريقةتحمييل هذا الكتاب القييم، إذ إنني أبحث عنه منذ فترة. وشـــــكرا" علىجهودكم


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (10 يوليو 2006)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## احمد84 (16 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد خضر (20 يوليو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خير عن هذه المكتية


----------



## aboabaad (22 يوليو 2006)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## dr_wolow (23 يوليو 2006)

مشكوووريييييييين


----------



## مصطفي فرير (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا ياريس علي الحجات الحلوه دي


----------



## الطائر الجريح (31 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي الفاضل تحياتي لك.
الطائر الجريح يحيكم.


----------



## نبيل تيسير (31 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا والى الامام


----------



## Bioengineer (31 يوليو 2006)

مشكورين ولكن يرجى التاكد من الروابط


----------



## sajed (8 أغسطس 2006)

يابشمهندس دمشقى اللينك بتاع التقنيه الحيويه مش شغال لو سمحت حاول رفع الكتاب مره اخرى


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (8 أغسطس 2006)

*حملوا الكتاب قبل ان يتعطل الرابط*

 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات
تفضلوا هذا الكتاب القيم راجيا من الله الاجر والثواب


----------



## aboabaad (12 أغسطس 2006)

*The Medical Device R & D Handbook*







Review
This is the first in its class of multidisciplinary books for medical device innovators, reaching across several disciplines to capture what innovators need
-Michael Gertner, MD, Co-Director, Surgical Innovation Program at Stanford University, and noted physician-entrepreneur

The Keiretsu Forum is America's largest angel investment group. We see hundreds of presentations for innovative start up companies. This is a resource that will help medical device innovators develop better products, and more focused companies, more quickly
-Randy Williams, Founder The Keiretsu Forum

Finally, a real manual that for the first time supports efficient medical device development
-Peter H. Muller, President, Interform Product Development

Book Description
The Medical Device R D Handbook is a practical, hands-on digest of medical device engineering that presents information that is often hard to find or gained by on-the-job experience. Highlights include using rapid-prototyping methods to develop medical devices and how to choose the best methods for certain applications, such as form, fit and function, and meeting device regulatory requirements. It offers special techniques for iterating devices with the best possible results at the lowest cost. This book, which also includes interviews showcasing innovative principles in application by pioneers in the medical device field, will shorten the time it takes for engineers to become productive medical device designers.

Product Details
* Hardcover: 376 pages
* Publisher: CRC (November 21, 2005)
* Language: English
* ISBN: 0849327172
* PDF, 16.7 MB 

للتحميل​
http://www.mytempdir.com/856904


----------



## أهل الحديث (17 أغسطس 2006)

*كتاب ... A Manager's Guide to the Design and Conduct of Clinical Trials*

ISBN: 0471226157
Title: A Manager's Guide to the Design and Conduct of Clinical Trials (Manager's Guide Series)
Author: Phillip I. Good
Publisher: Wiley-Liss
Publication Date: 2002-08-08
Number Of Pages: 248

This engaging and non-technical guide to clinical trials covers issues study design, organization, management, analysis, recruitment, reporting, software, and monitoring. Free from the jargon-laden treatment of other books, A Manager’s Guide to the Design and Conduct Clinical Trials is built upon the formula of first planning, then implementing, and finally performing essential checks. 
Offers an executive level presentation of managerial guidelines as
well as handy checklists accompanied by extracts from submitted
protocols 
Includes checklists, examples, and tips, as well as a useful appendix on available software 
Covers e-submissions and use of computers for direct data
acquisition 
Incorporates humorous yet instructive and true anecdotes to
illustrate common pitfalls 


التحميل
http://rapidshare.de/files/7247769/A_Manager_s_Guide_to_the_Design_and_Conduct_of_Clinical_Trials.rar.html​


----------



## Bioengineer (17 أغسطس 2006)

*BIomedical Engineering Handbook*

*السلام عليكم:*

ناديت انا والعديد من الاعضاء الاخ م.الدمشقي عدة نداءات كي يحل لنا مشكلة الروابط لهذا الكتاب..
ولكن بدون فائده ولم يرد علينا لا أدري لماذا..
احتمال يكون مشغول او شي ..اهم شي انو ان شاء الله يكون بخير وعافيه..

ولكن ابشرو وجدت الرابط للكتاب :56: 

اضغط على الايكونه للتزيل..





وهو في رابط واحد وليس عدة اجزاء...
اسمه Biomedical Engineering Handbook 

بصراحه كتاب قيم و رائع جدا وشامل

ملاحضه:الرابط هذا على موقع رابيد شير ولتتمكن من تنزيل الملف اتبع التالي:
-اضغط على كلمة free موجوده في اسفل الصفحه
-ستفتح لك صفحه اخرى وبها فراغ لاملاء ثلاث حروف .أكتب الحروف واضغط انتر
-بعدها ستتمكن من انزال الملف.
حجم الكتاب حوالي 50 ميجا​


----------



## أهل الحديث (18 أغسطس 2006)

Planning, Construction, and Statistical Analysis 
of Comparative Experiments

Wiley Series in Probability and Statistics
Author: Francis G. Giesbrecht
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience

Publication Date: 2004-04-01

Number Of Pages: 693

At once a comprehensive handbook for the active researcher and a thorough introduction for the advanced student, this reference provides
* Coverage of wide range of applications, including agricultural sciences, animal and biomedi-cal sciences, and industrial and engineering studies
* Information on new developments in the design of fractional factorials with non-prime numbers of levels in mixed-level fractional factorials
* Detailed information on the construction of plans and the relationships among categories of designs
* Thorough discussion of balanced, partially balanced, lattice, cyclic and alpha-designs
* Accommodations for how to evaluate the power and efficiency of designs that are not perfectly balanced
* Unified and simplified presentation of general forms for estimation and hypothesis testing 
 
http://rapidshare.de/files/7212380/Comparative.Experiments.rar.html

```
password: Zer00forebooksclub
```
 ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

Pharmaceutical Experimental Design 
(Drugs & the Pharmaceutical Sciences) (Drugs and the Pharmaceutical Sciences: a Series of Textbooks and Monographs)
Author: Gareth A. Lewis
Publisher: Marcel Dekker
Publication Date: 1998-09-01
Number Of Pages: 512

This useful reference describes the statistical planning and design of pharmaceutical experiments, covering all stages in the development process-including preformulation, formulation, process study and optimization, scale-up, and robust process and formulation development.Shows how to overcome pharmaceutical, technological, and economic constraints on experiment design!Directly comparing the advantages and disadvantages of specific techniques, Pharmaceutical Experimental Designoffers broad, detailed, up-to-date descriptions of designs and methods not easily accessible in other booksreviews screening designs for qualitative factors at different levelspresents designs for predictive models and their use in optimizationhighlights optimization methods, such as steepest ascent, optimum path, canonical analysis, graphical analysis, and desirabilitydiscusses the Taguchi method for quality assurance and approaches for robust scaling up and process transferdetails nonstandard designs and mixturesanalyzes factorial, D-optimal design, and offline quality assurance techniquesreveals how one experimental design evolves from anotherand more!Featuring over 700 references, tables, equations, and drawings, Pharmaceutical Experimental Design is suitable for industrial, research, and clinical pharmaceutical scientists, pharmacists, and pharmacologists; statisticians and biostatisticians; drug regulatory affairs personnel; biotechnologists; formulation, analytical, and synthetic chemists and engineers, quality assurance personnel; all users of statistical experimental design in research and development; and postgraduate and postdoctoral research workers in these disciplines

http://rapidshare.de/files/6257529/PED.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/6257546/PED.part2.rar.html


```
pass: tF
```
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (19 أغسطس 2006)

Oxford Handbook of Clinical and Laboratory Investigation 
(Oxford Handbooks Series)
Author 
Publisher: Oxford University Press, USA
Publication Date: 2003-01-23
Number Of Pages: 622​





Modern medicine is highly complex and investigations are a key part of the diagnostic process. With major advances in technology there are thousands of clinical and laboratory tests available. The 'Oxford Handbook of Clinical & Laboratory Investigation' provides a patient-oriented approach
to investigation where key symptoms and signs are described along with tests that may be of value in reaching a diagnosis. The remainder of the Handbook is specialty-centered and provides a comprehensive review of all available tests within a given subject. Contributors are all active clinicians
who are engaged in medical practice, who appreciate the problems faced by junior doctors. The Handbook should also be of value to senior medical students, and who will soon be on the wards and responsible for ordering tests on their patients​

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms001100093/82645110.rar.html
أو
http://www.zshare.net/download/82645110-rar.html

```
pass: 83657_%$$%=*#4-7684
```


----------



## haythamelmansy (19 أغسطس 2006)

*كتب معماريه*

ياريت اذا فيه كتب تخطيط وعماره


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

Applied Optimal Designs
Author: Martijn P.F. Berger
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2005-03-25
Number Of Pages: 312
There is an increasing need to rein in the cost of scientific study without sacrificing accuracy in statistical inference. Optimal design is the judicious allocation of resources to achieve the objectives of studies using minimal cost via careful statistical planning. Researchers and practitioners in various fields of applied science are now beginning to recognize the advantages and potential of optimal experimental design. Applied Optimal Designs is the first book to catalogue the application of optimal design to real problems, documenting its widespread use across disciplines as diverse as drug development, education and ground water modelling. 

Includes contributions covering 
-Bayesian design for measuring cerebral blood-flow 
-Optimal designs for biological models 
-Computer adaptive testing 
-Ground water modelling 
-Epidemiological studies and pharmacological models 

Applied Optimal Designs bridges the gap between theory and practice, drawing together a selection of incisive articles from reputed collaborators. Broad in scope and inter-disciplinary in appeal, this book highlights the variety of opportunities available through the use of optimal design. The wide range of applications presented here should appeal to statisticians working with optimal designs, and to practitioners new to the theory and concepts involved

http://rapidshare.de/files/5894776/JDGJHEFIGA.rar.html
pass: tF​


----------



## أهل الحديث (20 أغسطس 2006)

عذرآ
كتاب بموضع خطأ !


----------



## Bioengineer (21 أغسطس 2006)

*Ultrasound*

أرفقت كتاب جميل يشرح التصوير بالموجات فوق الصوتيه

Ultrasound..


----------



## أهل الحديث (23 أغسطس 2006)

Review
"Overall, the editors and authors have done a good job, resulting in a book that can be read with interest by the broad scientific community. This book deserves a respected place on the desk of the student, the professor, and the engineer, who will all benefit equally from reading it." (Angewandte Chemie I.E.)

"The book will definitely be of interest not only to readers with biological and medical backgrounds but also to material scientists, engineers, chemists, and physicists. The last two chapters are highly recommended for the general public and even politicians who are interested in looking at global changes arising from the implementation of nano- and biotechnology." (Small)

"...this is an excellent and useful reference book about biomedical nanotechnology." (Advanced Materials)

Book Description
This book focuses on the materials, synthetic methods, tools and techniques being developed in the nanoregime towards the life sciences -- in particular biology, biotechnology and medicine.

Readers from materials science, engineering, chemistry, biology and medical backgrounds will find detailed accounts of the design and synthesis of nanomaterials and the tools and techniques involved in their production for applications in biology, biotechnology and medicine

size: 6.37 MB
*Fast non-rapidshare mirror*
http://mihd.net/1.521/Nanofabrication_Towards_Biomedical_Applications.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/22167041/Nanofabrication_Towards_Biomedical_Applications.rar.html
​


----------



## muataz mohammed (25 أغسطس 2006)

والله نشکرک علی المعلومات القیمه ونتمنی المزید من الابداع


----------



## ستار (25 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخى عالطرح الروعة


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 158706023X
*Title:* Biomedical Applications of Polyurethanes (Tissue Engineering Intelligence Unit)
*Author:* Patrick Vermette
*Publisher:* Landes Bioscience
*Publication Date:* 2001-08-21
*Number Of Pages:* 272
*Average Amazon Rating*

Editorial Description 
The authors of this book discuss polyurethanes used in a variety of biomedical applications. Polyurethanes form a large family of polymeric materials with an enormous diversity of chemical compositions and properties The wide range of properties that can be achieved with polyurethane chemistry has attracted the attention of developers of biomedical devices who see promise in the mechanical flexibility of these materials combined with their high tear strength

http://rapidshare.de/files/3340786/AEHGJFJBCX.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16007178/Biomedical_Applications_of_Polyurethanes.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

​

*ISBN:* 0849311403



*Author:* James Moore​
*Publisher:* CRC Press

*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849311403
*Summary:*
Concise yet comprehensive, this handbook illuminates the equipment, devices, and techniques used in modern medicine to diagnose, treat, and monitor human illnesses. With topics ranging from the basic procedures like blood pressure measurement to cutting-edge imaging equipment, biological tests, and genetic engineering, the editors have conceived and organized the handbook to guide readers smoothly from simple procedures to the more sophisticated and complex. Each section begins with a description of the technique and its technical considerations, then explores its use according to its applications and relevant body systems
 



http://mihd.net/6.56/BiomedTechDev.rar.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/19006320/BiomedTechDev.rar.html

أو

http://rapidshare.de/files/19007558/BiomedTechDev_split.part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/19008415/BiomedTechDev_split.part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.de/files/19009134/BiomedTechDev_split.part3.rar.html 
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0849304628
*Title:* Biomedical Engineering Handbook, Volume II
*Author:* Joseph D. Bronzino
*Publisher:* CRC Press
*Publication Date:* 1999-12-28
*Number Of Pages:* 1512
*Average Amazon Rating:* 4.5

Editorial Description 
Called the "Bible of biomedical engineering," the new edition of this bestselling handbook continues to define the field of biomedical engineering and provide a comprehensive overview of the specific fields of activity it encompasses. This edition represents a major revision that incorporates the technological changes emerging since publication of the first edition in 1995 and reflects the growth and innovations in this dynamic discipline. It includes important new sections, such as Biomimetrics



```
Biomedical Engineering Handbook, Volume I and II
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N0FJXUPG (Size, mb: 3.190)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YN2C4L54 (Size, mb: 6.470)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QM2ENILF (Size, mb: 6.350)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZZLJE8F6 (Size, mb: 7.680)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7I5X1YS9 (Size, mb: 8.760)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=F2VYBZHN (Size, mb: 7.580)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PYZNM32E (Size, mb: 18.750)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PI2OW5Y7 (Size, mb: 7.770)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IRXUNU9V (Size, mb: 5.420)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0JYR911O (Size, mb: 2.490)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N1M5N24T (Size, mb: 1.700)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CE3N2A5U (Size, mb: 7.870)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z5T43VD2 (Size, mb: 14.490)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1SV9U95R (Size, mb: 5.630)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GKI729HP (Size, mb: 9.110)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5N6RLHOG (Size, mb: 6.060)
http://www.megaupload.com/tr/?d=M2R0TFR9 (Size, mb: 4.830)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5ZITFDWG (Size, mb: 4.740)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ACISBS56 (Size, mb: 1.820)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GQDD0IC1 (Size, mb: 5.640)
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P6UJFA76 (Size, mb: 6.910)
```
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*E. coli in Motion Biological and Medical Physics, Biomedical Engineering*
*ISBN:* 0387008888
*Author:* Howard C. Berg
*Publisher:* Springer 
*Edition:* 1 edition (October 1, 2003)
*Hardcover:* 134 pages
*URL:* /http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0387008888
*Summary:*
The bacterium Escherichia coli – E. coli for short – has long been the organism of choice for unraveling biochemical pathways, deciphering the genetic code, learning how DNA is replicated and read, and even for manufacturing proteins of commercial interest. For some thirty years, it also has been a model for studying the molecular biology of behavior. E. coli swims in a purposeful manner, propelled by long thin helical filaments, each driven at its base by a reversible rotary engine. As a microscopic organism immersed in an aqueous environment, it has mastered physical constraints utterly different from any that we know, devising sensors, comparators, and motors on the nanometer scale. This cross-disciplinary monograph describes these feats in a manner accessible to scientists, engineers, and others not trained in microbiology who would like to learn more about living machines. It treats the history of the subject, the physiology, physics, biochemistry and genetics, largely from first principles. It is all about a small but remarkably sophisticated friend who lives in your gut. Topics discussed include: How does E. coli move about? How do cells decide whether life is getting better or worse? What is the machinery that makes this behavior possible? How is the construction of this machinery programmed? How does this machinery work? What remains to be 
discovered

http://rapidshare.de/files/2838892/JCHGJJHHHH.rar.html
pass: tF 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/9844987/E._coli_in_motion.pdf.html
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 3540204199
Recent Progress of Biochemical and Biomedical Engineering in Japan II
*Author:* Takeshi Kobayashi
*Publisher:* Springer
*Publication Date:* 2004-08-26
*Number Of Pages:* 224
*Average Amazon Rating*

Editorial Description 
The areas we deal with in biochemical engineering have expanded to include many various organisms and humans. This book has gathered together the information of these expanded areas in biochemical engineering in Japan. These two volumes are composed of 15 chapters on microbial cultivation techniques, metabolic engineering, recombinant protein production by transgenic avian cells to biomedical engineering including tissue engineering and cancer therapy. Hopefully, these volumes will give readers

http://rapidshare.de/files/29090100/Volume_912004_-_Recent_Progress_of_Biochemical_and_Biomedical_Engineering_in_Japan_II.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 084930461X
*Title:* Biomedical Engineering Handbook, Volume I
*Author:* Joseph D. Bronzino
*Publisher:* CRC Press
*Publication Date:* 1999-12-28
*Number Of Pages:* 1656
*Average Amazon Rating:* 4.5

Editorial Description 
Called the "Bible of biomedical engineering," the new edition of this bestselling handbook continues to define the field of biomedical engineering and provide a comprehensive overview of the specific fields of activity it encompasses. This edition represents a major revision that incorporates the technological changes emerging since publication of the first edition in 1995 and reflects the growth and innovations in this dynamic discipline. It includes important new sections, such as Biomimetrics

http://rapidshare.de/files/20309732/Bronzino_-_The_Biomedical_Engineering_Handbook_2nd_Ed__CRC_2000_.rar 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/16288099/Bronzino_-_The_Biomedical_Engineering_Handbook_2nd_Ed__CRC_2000_-KINGDWARF.zip.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/4715013/BiEnHa.rar.html
Password: rafcm ​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

good optical design is not in itself adequate for the maximum performance of optical systems. As the mechanical design of the optics and related support structures becomes as important as the optics themselves, optomechanical engineering plays an increasingly important role in the success of new laser systems, space telescopes and instruments, biomedical and optical communication equipment, imaging entertainment systems, and more. Optomechanical Engineering Handbook on CD-ROM comprehensively reflects the increasing importance of optics during the last decade, covering all major aspects - from conceptual design to fabrication and integration of complex optical systems. This practical information is ideal for optical and optomechanical engineers and scientists involved in the design, development, and integration of modern optical systems for commercial, space, and military applications

http://rapidshare.de/files/25710472/Optomechanical_Engineering_Handbook.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Image Processing : Principles and Applications 
Hardcover: 448 pages 
Publisher: Wiley-Interscience (September 8, 2005) 
Language: English 
ISBN: 0471719986 
Format: PDF
Pages: 451






Image processing-from basics to advanced applications
Learn how to master image processing and compression with this outstanding state-of-the-art reference. From fundamentals to sophisticated applications, Image Processing: Principles and Applications covers multiple topics and provides a fresh perspective on future directions and innovations in the field, including:

Image transformation techniques, including wavelet transformation and developments
Image enhancement and restoration, including noise modeling and filtering
Segmentation schemes, and classification and recognition of objects
Texture and shape analysis techniques
Fuzzy set theoretical approaches in image processing, neural networks, etc.
Content-based image retrieval and image mining
Biomedical image analysis and interpretation, including biometric algorithms such as face recognition and signature verification
Remotely sensed images and their applications
Principles and applications of dynamic scene analysis and moving object detection and tracking
Fundamentals of image compression, including the JPEG standard and the new JPEG2000 standard
Additional features include problems and solutions with each chapter to help you apply the theory and techniques, as well as bibliographies for researching specialized topics. With its extensive use of examples and illustrative figures, this is a superior title for students and practitioners in computer science, wireless and multimedia communications, and engineering.
Review

The applications for image processing technology are increasing rapidly as computers become more powerful. Images enable a doctor to view the inside of the body in a manner that gives him useful information he could never decipher out of the raw data. With the increase in the demand for images, so has the need for information on digital image processing. 

This book begins with the image sensor and continues through the programming techniques that are applicable . This includes both processing the image for automatic analysis (fingerprint or facial feature analysis), or presenting the image for human evaluation (a digital camera). The book is primarily interested in still images rather than video. 

The early chapters in the book are oriented to the basic technology of image processing that are used in virtually all applications. This includes a chapter on color imagry and others on the mathematical tranforms. Later chapters are broken down more to application areas such as biomedical, and satellite sensors and imageries. 

Finally the last chapters discuss image compression to minimize image storage space and transmission times. This includes a full discussion on the new JPEG 2000 standard. One of the authors, Dr. Acharya was a member of the committee developing this standard. 

This book is suitable for use as a text in a formal setting, or for the individual who may be interested

http://rapidshare.de/files/8618556/Image.Processing.zip.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/21744666/IPPaA.rar.html
أو
part1
http://www.ebooksclub.org/?link=xEhc32 
part2
http://www.ebooksclub.org/?link=OJiY4f
pass: ebooksclub.org​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Biological Nanostructures and Applications of Nanostructures in Biology : Electrical, Mechanical, and Optical Properties Bioelectric Engineering*

*Summary*
*Biological Nanostructures and Applications of Nanostructures in Biology: Electrical, Mechanical, and Optical Properties* contains reviews and discussions of contemporary and relevant topics dealing with the interface between the science and technology of nanostructures and the science of biology. Moreover, this book supplements these past groundbreaking discoveries with discussions of promising new avenues of research that reveal the enormous potential of emerging approaches in nanobiotechnology. The topics include
- Biomedical applications of semiconductor quantum dots, 
- Integrating and tagging biological structures with nanoscale quantum dots, 
- Applications of carbon nanotubes in bioengineering, 
- Nanophysical properties of living cells, 
- Bridging natural nanotubes with fabricated nanotubes, 
- Bioinspired approaches to building nanoscale devices and systems, 
- Hairpin formation in polynucleotides. 

This state-of-the-art survey of key developments in nanotechnology - as they apply to bioengineering and biology - is essential reading for all academics, biomedical engineers, medical physicists, and industry professionals wishing to take advantage of the latest developments and highly-promising discoveries
in nanoscience underlying applications in bioengineering and biology

http://rapidshare.de/files/10065459/BNANB.rar.html
Password: polyto05​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Review
This book … provides a valuable collection of contributions combining the areas of physical science, engineering and biology where all of the authors are well known. The editor, James F Rusling, has demonstrated his excellent organizational skill and in-depth knowledge of the subject matter in presenting the theme for this text to the reader. This book offers a wide range of experience and knowledge … . [A] valuable asset to individuals and libraries, as well as governmental and industrial organizations.
- Polym Int, 54, 2005
The editor has managed to put together this collection of topics in a way that highlights the diversity of methods and applications in this field, and has very nicely met the stated goal of the text. One of the major strengths of this book is that it provides a concise, thorough review of the state of the broad field of biomolecular films. … It is certainly an extremely useful addition to the literature in this area, and I would highly recommend it to researchers interested in biomolecular films.
- Journal of the American Chemical Society, 2004

The authors have provided thorough, lucid, and insightful descriptions of their topics.
- Journal of Colloid and Interface Science, 266, 2003 

Book Description
This text examines films of biomolecules that can provide solid surfaces for catalyzing enzyme reactions, serve in biosensors and as biorecognition elements, mediate nanoparticle formation, and provide a basis for fundamental studies and applications in biomedicine and biomedical devices

http://rapidshare.de/files/16370317/Biomolecular_Films_Design__Function__and_Applications-KINGDWARF.zip.html
​
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Handbook of Medical Imaging: Processing and Analysis Biomedical Engineering*

*Summary*
In recent years, the remarkable advances in medical imaging instruments have increased their use considerably for diagnostics as well as planning and follow-up of treatment. Emerging from the fields of radiology, medical physics and engineering, medical imaging no longer simply deals with the technology and interpretation of radiographic images. The limitless possibilities presented by computer science and technology, coupled with engineering advances in signal processing, optics and nuclear medicine have created the vastly expanded field of medical imaging. The *Handbook of Medical Imaging* is the first comprehensive compilation of the concepts and techniques used to analyze and manipulate medical images after they have been generated or digitized. The *Handbook* is organized in six sections that relate to the main functions needed for processing: enhancement, segmentation, quantification, registration, visualization as well as compression storage and telemedicine.

* Internationally renowned authors(Johns Hopkins, Harvard, UCLA, Yale, Columbia, UCSF)
* Includes imaging and visualization
Contains over 60 pages of stunning, four-color images

http://rapidshare.de/files/21311207/BANKMAN__I._N.__2000_._Handbook_of_Medical_Imaging_Processing_and_Analysis.rar​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Book Properties 
*ISBN:* 0849318114
*Title:* Biotechnology for Biomedical Engineers (Principles and Applications in Engineering)
*Author:* Martin L. Yarmush
*Publisher:* CRC
*Publication Date:* 2003-03-26
*Number Of Pages:* 232
*Average Amazon Rating*

Editorial Description 
With the advent of recombinant DNA technology, monoclonal antibody technology, and new technologies for studying and handling cells and tissues, the field of biotechnology has undergone a tremendous resurgence in a wide range of applications pertinent to industry, medicine, and science in general. A volume in the Principles and Applications in Engineering series, Biotechnology for Biomedical Engineers covers the topics in biotechnology of interest to the practicing biomedical engineer

http://rapidshare.de/files/25257647/BBE.rar.html​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أغسطس 2006)

*زملائي قسم الهندسة الطبية*

اخواني الأعزاء جميعأ

هيا نحيي اخينا محب الله ورسوله لوقفته الشامخة لرفده الكتب القيمة والخاصة لمكتبتنا الفتية .[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]كل الحب والتقدير والأعتزاز[/GRADE]

:20: 
البغدادي:77: :77: 


:20:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أغسطس 2006)

*محب الله ورسوله*

كل الحب والمودة والتقدير


البغدادي:84: :20:


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

Textbook of Clinical Trials

A comprehensive volume on clinical trials that covers all important disease and therapeutic areas together with methodologies, phase I/II/III studies and other issues.

The volume catalogues the impact of clinical trials on the practice of medicine and discusses the developments and practice of medical statistics. Cancer, cardiovascular disease, dermatological, dental, mental, ophthalmic health, gynaecology and respiratory diseases are all discussed in separate chapters, with discussions on outcome measures, competing risks and statistical models given for each therapy area.

It also presents:

* A history of clinical trials
* A summary of pertinent statistical issues
* How to choose a clinical trial design
* Ethical constraints and considerations
* Clinical trial issues in paediatrics and those involving older patients
* Clinical trials in complementary medicine 

http://rapidshare.de/files/4262321/Clinical.Trials.rar.html
password: Zer00forebooksclub 
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/19311140/Textbook_of_Clinical_Trials.rar.html​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms00196109/2865.rar.html*
pass: I0023-I6438-2452I-1153I

*Review*
"This book continues to be an excellent publication and one which many people will wish to have on their shelves and in their libraries." L. Brocklebank, British Dental Journal, January 2003

*Book Description*
This is a third edition of the dominant textbook in this field, which is used in nearly all dental schools in the UK and in many other countries. Covers both radiography (producing the image) and radiology (interpreting the image) and presents the subject in an accessible format. This new edition has been revised in accordance with important new guidelines on radiation protection which came into force in January 2000.

*Product Details*
* Paperback: 448 pages
* Publisher: Churchill Livingstone; 3 edition (June 15, 2002)
* Language: English
* ISBN: 044307027X
* Format: PDF
* Size: 48.7 MB
* Price: $73.95 

http://download.nehudlit.ru/nehudlit/self0006/distel.rar
و
http://download.nehudlit.ru/nehudlit/self0005/shteger.rar
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Introduction to Medical Electronics Applications*

*Summary*
Medical electronics, or more specifically the instrumentation used in physiological measurement, has changed significantly over the last few years. Developments in electronics technology have offered new and enhanced applications, especially in the areas of data recording and analysis and imaging technology. These changes have been accompanied by more stringent legislation on safety and liability. This book is designed to meet the needs of students on the growing number of courses, undergraduate and MSc. It is a concise and accessible introduction offering a broad overview that encompasses the various contributing disciplines. 

http://rapidshare.de/files/21325215/JENNINGS__D.__1995_._Introduction_to_Medical_Electronics_Applications.rar
أو
http://megashare.com/34724
Password: www.avaxhome.ru​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*ISBN:* 0849383471


*Author:* John G. Webster​
*Publisher:* CRC Press

*Edition:* (December 29, 1998)
*Pages:* 2608 pages
*URL:* http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/redirect?tag=songstech-20&path=ASIN%2F0849383471
*Summary:*
The Measurement Instrumentation and Sensors Handbook describes the use of instruments and techniques for practical measurements required in engineering, physics, chemistry, and the life sciences.The book examines:
oSensors
oHardware
oSoftware
oTechniques
oInformation processing systems
oAutomatic data acquisition
oReduction and analysis as well as their incorporation for control purposes
Organized according to the measurement problem, each section addresses the different ways of making a measurement for a given variable. Chapters present information on three levels:
oBasic information without equations and a description of the subject that can be understood by the newcomer
oDetailed text and mathematical treatment essential for discovering applications and solving problems outside one's field of specialty
oAdvanced applications of the subject, evaluative opinions, and areas for future study
The Measurement, Instrumentation and Sensors Handbook provides a graded level of difficulty from start to finish, serving the reference needs of the broadest group of readers. Edited by one of the more noted instrumentation experts in the world, the book contains nearly 150 contributions, covering all aspects on the design and implementation of various instrumentation.​
​


http://rapidshare.de/files/6113382/CRC_Press_-_Measurement_Instrumentation_Sensors.pdf.html
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/8872142/CRC_Press_-_Measurement_Instrumentation_Sensors_MAZ.rar.html
أو
http://www.uploading.com/?get=OGYIAXBV
أو
http://www.4shared.com/dir/318963/c0e32f05/Instruments.html
password
mohandesmilad


​
​


----------



## أهل الحديث (26 أغسطس 2006)

*Service Magic: The Art of Amazing Your Customers*

*Summary:*
Like stage magic, service magic is made up of more than tricks, hocus-pocus, and bravado. Service magic is an art and depends on developing customer rapport, excellent timing, and many hours of practice. Customer service wizards Chip Bell and Ron Zemke have decades of experience advising and coaching the world's biggest businesses in the fine art of providing excellent service. In their new book, Service Magic, the authors use examples from diverse industries to reveal inventive-and fun-approaches to customer service. Using new models for creating customer delight, they share a conjurer's trunk of ideas for sweeping away the mundane and creating customer experiences that will leave customers delighted, charmed, and wanting to come back for more. Readers will learn about the magic-building customer service strategies at play in industries such as: • Hospitality-How Marriott, Ritz-Carlton Hotels, Hotel Monaco, Old Faithful Inn, Berns Steak House, and Radisson have performed service magic for retaining guests, especially during a downturn in the travel and leisure market. • Financial services-How do USAA and American Express keep their customers happy when so many financial services companies are churning accounts faster than the Fed can drop interest rates? • Health care-See how some of the biggest health care providers, including Mayo, Aurora Health, Children's Memorial Hospital of Chicago, Grace Presbyterian Village, and Wayzata Dental, have created caring, nurturing, and helpful environments for patients and families. • Retail-Byerly's, SuperQuinn, Mary Jane's Farm, Macaroni Grill, Victoria's Secret, and Sewell Village Cadillac are vastly different retailers. Nevertheless, they share some common approaches to service and customer care. • Entertainment-Universal Studios, Disney World Resorts, All Outdoor White Water Rafting, and the St. Paul Saints have all captured the hearts and souls of customers through the magic of service

http://mihd.net/6.94/Service.Magic.The.Art.of.Amazing.Your.Customers.rar.html
أو
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/115369695944b68baf57da14.94448493/RZemke.rar.html​


----------



## eng_3YASH (26 أغسطس 2006)

[glow="ffff00"] 
كل الاحترام للاخوه الاعضاء
[/glow]وننتظر المزيد


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Book Description
Nano- and Micro-electromechanical Systems builds the theoretical foundation for understanding, modeling, controlling, simulating, designing, and deploying nano- and microelectromechanical devices and offers cutting-edge information on the subject, which applies to many fields. The book provides the background students need to model, design, simulate, control, implement, and deploy NEMS and MEMS. Most importantly, it prepares them to continue research in this challenging field and contribute to its further advancement. This second edition now includes homework problems, examples, and a further reading section in every chapter as well as a separate solutions manual.

Book Info
Builds the theoretical foundation for understanding, modelling, controlling, simulating, designing, and deploying nano- and microelectromechanical devices. Offers cutting-edge information on the subject, which applies to many fields. DLC: Microelectromechanical systems

http://mihd.net/1.522/Nano-_and_Microelectromechanical_Systems_Fundamentals_of_Nano-_and_Microengineering_KINGDWARF.zip.html

أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/20658927/Nano-_and_Microelectromechanical_Systems_Fundamentals_of_Nano-_and_Microengineering_KINGDWARF.zip.html​


----------



## Bioengineer (27 أغسطس 2006)

الله يبارك فيك..محب رسول الله.

امطرتنا بهذه الكتب الرائعه.

عسا ربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## أهل الحديث (27 أغسطس 2006)

Bioelectronics: From Theory to Applications
Author: Eugenii Katz (Editor), Itamar Willner (Editor)
Publisher: John Wiley & Sons
Publication Date: 2005-05-06
Number Of Pages: 492






Medicine, chemistry, physics and engineering stand poised to benefit within the next few years from the ingenuity of complex biological structures invented and perfected by nature over millions of years. The combination of biological elements -- be it whole cells, single molecules or anything in between -- with the field of inorganic electronics yields a fascinating spectrum of opportunities and potential applications. Neurons, DNA strands, antigens, antibodies or enzymes connected to conventional circuitry are capable of turning biological activity into defined electrical signals which can be interpreted and acted upon, opening up such applications as bio- and immunosensors, neuronal or DNA computing, bioassays, or biochemical batteries. Similarly, sophisticated human/machine interfaces and ecologically benign harvesting of energy are equally attractive paths awaiting exploration. This book provides both researchers and engineers as well as students of all the natural sciences a vivid insight into the world of bioelectronics and nature's own nanotechnological treasure chamber

http://rapidshare.de/files/30890095/Bioelectronics_I.Willner.rar
أو
http://rapidshare.de/files/30890596/Bioelectronics_I.Willner.rar​


----------



## مصعب السروي (29 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا يابشمهندس علي الكنز الغالي ده


----------



## أهل الحديث (31 أغسطس 2006)

مصعب السروي قال:


> اللي بيضرب في العراق بكرة يضرب في الوراق
> اللي بيضرب في فلسطين بكرة يضرب في التبين


 
العفو اخى ولكن لماذا مصر بالذات فى توقيعك ؟!!


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

Brain-Wave Machine _(And God said, Let there be light...)_ 

Humans have been using light and sound to achieve altered states of consciousness for thousands of years. Primitive cultures used flickering fires and rythmic drumming to induce these altered states. Today, you can choose from a wide variety of electronic brain-wave machines which use light and/or sound to alter brain-wave activity. Brain-wave activity ranges from fully awake to deep dreamless sleep. This activity is categorized into five primary groups: Delta, Theta, Alpha, Beta, and Gamma. 
Delta0.1 - 3 Hzdeep sleep, lucid dreaming, increased immune functions, hypnosisTheta3 - 8 Hzdeep relaxation, meditation, increased memory, focus, creativity, lucid dreaming, hypnagogic stateAlpha8 - 12 Hzlight relaxation, "super learning", positive thinkingLow Beta12 - 15 Hzrelaxed focus, improved attentive abilitiesMidrange Beta15 - 18 Hzincrease mental ability, focus, alertness, IQHigh Betaabove 18 Hzfully awake, normal state of alertness, stress and anxietyGamma40 Hzassociated with information-rich task processing and high-level information processing
By using light and sound to induce these brain states we are able to gain greater control and efficiency of brain usage. Furthermore, improvements in relaxation, memory, creativity, stress management, sleep disorders, and even ESP(!) can be had by utilizing a brain-wave machine. 
Commercial brain-wave machines cost hundreds of dollars, but you can build your own using only a few dollars worth of components. In this document I will walk you through hardware construction and software control of an easy to build brain-wave machine. 
Disclaimer: I am not an electronics expert or a biofeedback specialist. If you fry your hardware (or your wetware) don't come whining (or drooling) to me. I assume no responsibility for what you do with this information. 
Building the Hardware _(Always yield to the hands-on imperative.)_ 

With simplicity being the goal, brain-wave goggles can be constructed from suitable eyewear, such as safety glasses, and an array of LED's (Light Emitting Diodes). I'm using the PC's parallel port to control the flashrate of the LED's. Audio stimulation can be provided by a stereo and headphones or the PC's soundcard. 
I'm using 8 LED's, one per parallel port data out line. This provides an easy way to control each individual LED allowing for some variations in pattern and intensity. Each lense on the goggles will hold four LED's in a diamond pattern. The LED's are powered by the parallel port and controlled via software. 
Basic electronics experience is recommended but not necessary to construct this brain-wave machine.
*Parts List*
8 LED's (choose green, yellow, or red LED's)
DB25 pin male parallel port connector (or butcher a printer cable)
Goggles (safety glasses or similar eyewear)
Wire 
Note: Radio Shack charges about $20 for 8 LED's. I got 20 LED's from a real electronics store for $3.
*Circuit Diagram*




*Construction*



Drill four holes in each lense in a diamond pattern as shown in the diagram to the right. Make the holes just large enough for the LED's to fit through.
Glue the LED's into the holes. Be sure there is room between the LED's and your face when you are wearing the goggles. Actually, the LED's fit tightly in 3/16" holes and I didn't need to use glue.
Wire all of the LED's cathode leads together and connect (with a long wire) to a ground pin on the parallel port connector. Pins 18-25 are all ground so pick any one of those. Note: the flat side of the LED is the cathode lead.
Connect the LED's anode leads to the parallel port connector. Follow the circuit diagram above which outlines which parallel port pin to connect each LED to. Use long wires, you are going to want to be lying down when you use the goggles. (If you are using a printer cable you can use a battery and a LED to figure out which pin each wire is attached to.)
If your parallel port wires aren't already in a bundle tie them together with wire-ties so they don't get tangled. You will also want to provide strain-relief by attaching the wire bundle to the goggles so it doesn't get pulled off.
Hmmm, they look kind of silly. But that's not the point, we're here to explore the phenomenon of biofeedback, not for a fashion show.
Browse the Brain-Wave Machine Image Gallery for pictures of readers goggles as well as modifications and variations.
Programming and Software _(Code is the essence of everything.)_ 

Development of the control software is being carried out primarily in QBasic and C. I've provided a quick introduction to parallel port programming in BASIC so anyone can experiment with writing their own code. BASIC is also handy for quickly writing little routines to help test the hardware you're building. A few complete BASIC applications are provided to get you started and we've got some reader-submitted C code and a microcontroller implementation too. And finally, I've provided some links to software you can use to create your own brainwave audio sessions in order to greatly enhance your Brain-Wave Machine experience. 
*BASIC*
The PC parallel port has eight data lines out. These data lines can be turned on and off by sending a byte to the port where each bit in the byte represents the on or off state of one of the data lines out. In BASIC you do this with the OUT function. The OUT function accepts two parameters, port address and a byte in decimal format. The most common addresses for LPT ports in hex are 378h, 278h, and 3BCh. LPT1 is almost always 378h, or 888 in decimal. The address parameter can be in hex (i.e. OUT &H378, #) or decimal format (i.e. OUT 888, #). Now let's take a look at bit patterns... 
Bit (or data line out):12345678Decimal value:1248163264128Example bit pattern:01010101
Look at the example bit pattern included in the table above. The byte 0101010101 will turn on all of the even numbered data lines. To convert this binary byte to a decimal value we just add up the "on" bits. (2 + 8 + 32 + 128 = 170) So the function call would be OUT 888, 170. So, OUT 888, 0 will turn off all eight data lines (0 = 00000000 in binary) and OUT 888, 255 will turn on all eight data lines (255 = 11111111 in binary). For example, the following code will flash all of the LED's fifty times with a short delay in between. 

FOR i=1 to 50 OUT 888, 255 FOR x=1 to 500 NEXT x OUT 888,0 FOR x=1 to 500 NEXT xNEXT i
Obviously we need something better for timing than a FOR/NEXT loop. Unfortunately QBasic doesn't offer any timing functions with millisecond accuracy. Note: hz and cycles/second both refer to the flashrate of the LED's, so 15 hz = 15 flashes/second. I've written a small sample application which demonstrates one method of dealing with the timing issue in QBasic (using the SOUND function of all things). The program also has timed sessions, selectable frequencies, and three different flash patterns. Feel free to experiment with it. 
Sample QBasic App: BWM.BAS.
Brainstar 1: Smoother interface and more features. Edit, save, and load patterns. QBasic source as well as a packaged run-time version are included. Contributed by Fractal (HardCore Software), May 6, 2000.
Brainstar 2: Now with audio support, graphical session editing, and more. Contributed by Fractal (HardCore Software), October 4, 2000.
Note 1: QBasic can be found on your Windows CD under OTHER/OLDMSDOS or search for olddos.exe on microsoft.com.
Note 2: These programs will not work under NT unless a driver such as Direct I/O is utilized. 
*C / C++*
piX brain-wave controller: Some C source contributed by piX, September 30, 1999.
meskalin: Simple brainwave machine app for Linux and FreeBSD. By dodo, December 25, 2002.
Atmel AVR Microcontroller implementation (AT90LS4433) of the brainwave machine written in AVR C and compiled with avr-gcc: [Schematic] and [Source Code] by slax0r, 2005.
Brain Wave Machine v1.0 made with NI LabVIEW 6.1 software for Windows 95/98/NT/XP. By Tobio Tezuka, January, 2006.
*Audio Tools*
BrainWave Generator shareware for Windows.
SBaGen - Binaural Beat Brain Wave Experimenter's Lab for Linux, Windows, DOS, and Mac OS X.

Using the Brain-wave Machine _(This is your brain on Theta.)_ 

The key here is to _experiment_ and do what works for you. Lying down in a quiet place where you won't be disturbed is recommended. Close your eyes and relax while the LED's are flashing. Sessions can be from 5-25 minutes or longer. Longer sessions seem to work better. 
You can use the brain-wave goggles with or without audio. However, the effects of the brain-wave machine are more powerful when used in conjunction with suitable audio. Many brain-wave stimulation and subliminal CD's and cassettes can be purchased from new-age bookstores. I highly recommend the "Brainwave Suite" 4 disc box-set by Dr. Jeffrey Thompson. Doctor Thompson has also produced several other brainwave CD's.
*Some Suggested Uses*
Relaxationbetween 5hz and 10hz for different levels of relaxationMeditationbetween 4hz and 7hz, either cycle between a few, or stay at a particular frequency for different resultsInduce Sleepbetween 4hz and 6hz for starters, then go into frequencies below 3.5hz, settling on about 1.5hz to 2.5hz for sleepCreative Visualizationabout 6hz for a while, then up to 10hz works wellStress Reductionany use of frequencies below 11hz will reduce stressSelf Hypnosisabout 8hz to 10hz while playing any self-hypnosis tape, or guided meditationSuper Learningabout 7hz to 9hz while playing any learning tapes, like foreign language tapes, etc. to increase comprehensionSubliminal Programming5hz to 7hz while playing your favorite subliminal tapesImprove ESP / IntuitionTheta frequencies help in this area, 4hz to 7hzReaching Higher States of ConsciousnessTheta again, with daily half hour sessionsQuick Refresher on long dayslow Alpha 8hz to 10hz for 15 minutes works well
http://www.hackcanada.com/homegrown/wetware/brainwave/index.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*[SIZE=+1]University of Pennsylvania[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]School of Engineering and Applied Sciences[/SIZE]* 
*[SIZE=+1]Department of Electrical Engineering[/SIZE]* 
*EE 206 MINI-PROJECT I* 
*CARDIAC MONITOR VI* 
Please do not print on the lab printers.The photocopy of this document will be available by 2/29/00 in the RCA Lab. 

SEAS Home Page > EE 206 > Mini Project 1 
EE Undergraduate Lab > Software > LabVIEW > Cardiac Monitor 

*Background* 
*Design of ECG Monitor System using Labview* 
*Prelab* 
*In Lab Assignment* 
*Report* 
*Flow of Labview vi execution* 
*Adding External Alarm to ECG Monitor*
*Background* 
An electrocardiogram (ECG) is a graphic tracing of the electric current generated by the heart muscle during a heartbeat. It provides information on the condition and performance of the heart. Electrocardiograms are made by applying electrodes to various parts of the body to lead off the tiny heart current to the recording instrument. The four extremities and the chest wall have become standard sites for applying the electrodes. Standardizing electrocardiograms makes it possible to compare them as taken from person to person and from time to time from the same person. The normal electrocardiogram shows typical upward and downward deflections that reflect the alternate contraction of the atria (the two upper chambers) and of the ventricles (the two lower chambers) of the heart. 
The first upward deflection (ref Figure 1 of ECG waveform), P, is due to atrial contraction and is known as the atrial complex. The other deflections, Q, R, S, and T, are all due to the action of the ventricles and are known as the ventricular complexes. Any deviation from the norm in a particular electrocardiogram is indicative of a possible heart disorder. Information that can be obtained from an electrocardiogram includes whether the heart is enlarged and where the enlargement occurs, whether the heart action is irregular and where the irregularity originates, whether a coronary vessel is occluded and where the occlusion is located, and whether a slow rate is physiological or caused by heart block. The presence of high blood pressure, thyroid disease, and certain types of malnutrition may also be revealed by an electrocardiogram. 
During the late 1960s, computerized ECG's came into use in many of the larger hospitals. This VI involves array manipulation, analog processing, Boolean logic, and construction of a external drive circuit to provide visual alerts. This alert signal can also be used to drive audio signals. 
A typical single cardiac waveform of a normal heartbeat as it appears on electro-cardiograph charts is shown in Figure 1. The voltages produced represent pressures exerted by the heart muscles in one pumping cycle. It is one of the life signs monitored in many medical and intensive care procedures. Instrumentation is provided to alert medical staff to any changes detected in the cardiac function.




Figure 1 - A Typical ECG Waveform
*Design of a ECG Monitor System using Labview:* 
A demo version of this vi is available on the course server. From the _Desktop_ choose _Network neighborhood > MainPC > Courses > EE206 > Cardiac.vi_. If asked for a password, keep it blank. 
The VI to be implemented is designed to monitor the q-r-s envelope of a cardiac waveform and provide visual alerts-both externally on a LED and on the front panel for the following conditions: 
1. the pulse amplitude drops below a preset limit (controlled by "Set Limit " in the suggested front panel) or 
2. the pulse rate falls below 90 pulses per minute or 
3. the pulse rate exceeds 180 pulses per minute.
 Normal pulse amplitudes will vary among individuals. A front panel control is provided to preset an acceptable "safe" lower limit (_Set Limit_ in the front panel) for the pulse amplitude at which an alert is activated. This limit should appear as a dashed line on the LabView display along with the waveform. A digital read-out of the maximum peak value designated "r" in Figure 1 is also displayed. 
 A second control is used to provide a threshold level (_Threshold_ control in the front panel) to detect only the systolic peaks. A LabView sub-VI used to detect the pulses also records the sample numbers at which they occur. Knowing the sampling rate, the pulse rate can be determined from this measurement. This measured pulse rate is shown by a digital read-out (_Beats/Min_) on the front panel. 
 The ECG signal is generated from the HP 34401A waveform generator. Use following steps : 
-Press SHIFT Arb to display the list of the available Arbitrary waveforms on the display. Rotate the dial to obtain CARDIAC display. 
-Press ENTER 
-The frequency and the amplitude are controlled by FREQ and AMPL buttons. 
-Confirm the display on the scope. Keep the freq settings of 2 Hz and 2 Vp-p.
Suggested front panel of the Cardiac Monitor 




Fig 2. Suggested Front panel of the Cardiac Monitor VI
 If you need to refresh the data acquisition methods, refer to the data acquisition vi that was done before 2 weeks. The data acquisition of the analog input is similar in this mini project, except that there is no need for the _For/While_ loop. 
Design Steps: 
-From the _Help_ menu choose _Show Help_ to display the help window as you move your mouse over different subvis in the diagram. 
-In the first week, make an attempt to display the ECG signal on the waveform chart on the front panel before proceeding with the analysis and processing. Follow the flow chart on the following page for proceeding with your project. 
-You are going to use "Threshold Peak Detect.vi" and "Array Max-Min" function to detect the heart rate and peaks respectively. The _Threshold_ control on the front panel requires you to set a number above which the peaks will be counted. (since ECG contains smaller peaks which should be ignored for counting). Array Max-Min function calculates the maximum amplitude of the ECG, above the _Set Limit _number that is entered in the front panel. 
-To show the _Set Limit _number graphically as a line, use  Initialize array function . Use a numeric constant of around 500 as the input. This will generate 500 points at a specified value in form of a line. 
-The alarm LEDs (these are Boolean indicators ) on the front panel should light up as the threshold and rate limits are exceeded. At the same time a LED connected to the daq board via an opamp should also light up to indicate the alarm. 
 To make alarms work externally, you have to use analog output of the board. Refer to the section at the end of this writeup to make appropriate change to your vi. Use the pin labeled DAC0 or DAC1 on the terminal board to connect the analog output to your circuit. A circuit using 741 op amp is shown and it is being used as a buffer. 
 Use the flow chart provided below. 
*Prelab* 
None 
*In Lab Assignment* 
-Notebooks should be signed at the end of the experiment 
-This is a 2 week exercise 
-Divide the work among the group members 
*Report contents and the requirement for completion of this Mini Project* 
-Print the VI diagram/front panel. The background of the front panel, graphs MUST be white. 
-Why is buffer necessary for interfacing to the PC ? 
-Justify your choice of different sub-vis to perform the specified functions. 
*Various Subvis and functions that will be used in this design*
























Figure 3. Various subvis to be used in the design.
Try to design the VI in the following way. Remember, in Labview the execution of the vi is from left to right in the diagram. Most vis execute with input starting first. In this case, the data acquisition and array initializing will begin the execution sequence. 




Figure 4. Flow Diagram
*[SIZE=+2]Adding analog output and alarms to the vi[/SIZE]* 
Adding alarm to the VI 
-When the values of _Set Limit,_ _<90/min_ or _>180/min_ are exceeded, a visual alarm on the front panel should alert the user. This is achieved by _Comparison _subvis in LabVIEW. The output of such subvis is _True or False_ and this should be used for the alarm indicators on the front panel. The same output should also be used to control a _Case _structure. The _Case _structure has two layers to it-_True_ and _False_; and each layer will execute the contents contained within depending upon the input to the _Case_ structure. Use the subvis shown in the Fig 5 within the _Case_ structure to output the voltages. The following subvis will output a square wave when the alarm is triggered. 




Fig 5. Square wave analog output
Refer to the schematic of the board and the patch panel on your PC. The analog output from the board will be used as a input for the circuit you will build on the protoboard. Using 741, construct a circuit on the protoboard as shown below. The analog outputs will be available at the DAC 0 or DAC 1 and the output will be connected to a op-amp circuit. When the alarm goes ON, the LED should blink at the rate programmed in the Square wave generator, in the subvi shown above.




Fig 6 Use of 741 as a buffer

http://www.ese.upenn.edu/rca/software/Labview/Cardiacvi/cardiacvi.html


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 سبتمبر 2006)




----------



## Bioengineer (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكر وتقدير*

لساني يعجز عن شكرك.

سلمت يداك.


----------



## فداء (2 سبتمبر 2006)

الرجاء ممن يستطيع ان يحل مشكلة الرابط لكتاب Introduction To Biomedical Engineering Application ان يحلها لاني بحاجة ماسة جدا جدا له


----------



## فداء (2 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله ورسوله عملكم" صدق الله العلي القدير 
اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل والامتنان العظيم لكل من ساهم في هذا المنتدى واخرج الهندسة الطبية من الرحم المعتم الى النور المبين , جزاكم الله خيرا 
اختكم في الله م. فداء


----------



## فداء (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اسف قال تعالى " وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون " صدق الله العلي العظيم 
سلام


----------



## فداء (2 سبتمبر 2006)

اسف قال تعالى " وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون " صدق الله العلي العظيم 
سلام


----------



## Bioengineer (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم



فداء قال:


> الرجاء ممن يستطيع ان يحل مشكلة الرابط لكتاب Introduction To Biomedical Engineering Application ان يحلها لاني بحاجة ماسة جدا جدا له



الكتاب هذا موجود لديا كتاب أوراق وليس الكتروني

لكن انا انصحك بكتاب biomedical engineering handbook

موجود في الصفحة الثالثة لهذا للمكتبه.

لانه شامل اكثر.. والكتاب الذي ذكرته لا يساوي شئ مقارنة بهذا


----------



## فداء (5 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم مشكور لقد تم حل مشكلة الرابط كل الشكر والامتنان لك


----------



## polarismajor (7 سبتمبر 2006)

*عاجل، من يعرف كود فك الضغط ل: http://www.elektrotekno.com؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

الى محب الله و رسوله،
قمت بتحميل كتب الكترونية من : " http://www.elektrotekno.com/about3149.html&highlight= " و هو موقع جد رائع، و لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن للاسف يُطلب كود فك الضغط ، للاسف للاسف........................
أكرر رجائي أن أحصل عليه....سلام. :55:


----------



## د.مهندس (12 سبتمبر 2006)

*medical terminogy*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الـــــــــــــــــــــتى جميع اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين 
انا ابي كتاب المصطلحات الطبيه 
medical terminogy
an illushrated guide 
وانا في انتظار الرد 
وابيـــــه في اقرب فرصه


----------



## مهندسه الطب (13 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المواقع المفيده والرائعه وارجو التواصل الدائم بنشر مثل هكذا مواقع
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهندسه الطب (13 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا يا اخ محب الله ورسوله على هذه الكتب وارجو التواصل الدائم


----------



## bme_tech (17 سبتمبر 2006)

Thanks
and
Allah bless u.


----------



## م.ايهاب قنديل (21 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا وجعل هذاالعمل في ميزان حسناتك:84: ولكني جديد في هذاالمجال وارجو المساعدة وذلك لاني بكالوريوس حاسب الي ونظم معلومات واعمل في مجال هندسة الحاسبات والاجهزة الاكترونية


----------



## Bioengineer (24 سبتمبر 2006)

*كتاب في أدارة الأجهزة والمستشفيات*

مرفق طي هذا التعليق 

كتاب جميل عن ادارة الأجهزة الطبية في المستشفيات.


----------



## احمد أزار (1 أكتوبر 2006)

هذه المجلة رائعة بالفعل وتحتوي على العديد من الكتب شكرا لك يا اخي الفاضل على مجهودك وتعاونك


----------



## tigersking007 (18 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mostafa_elwakeel (18 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابط للكتاب لا يعمل هل هناك طريقة اخري لتنزيل هذا الكتاب ؟
جزاكم الله خيرا 
اسم الكتاب :the medical device r & d handbook


----------



## tigersking007 (24 أكتوبر 2006)

ربنا يساعدكم وميحرمناش منكم ويزيدكم علم حتى تعلمونا


----------



## poorHasan_4u (25 أكتوبر 2006)

بالله ياشباب إذا حدى عندو أي شي على قواعد ونظم السلامة لأي قسم من مشفى يبعتو على poorhasan_4u*************


----------



## محمد مثنى (6 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## فداء (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
شكرا جزيلا على كل ما تم نشرة في هذا الموقع المميز وارجوا من الله ان يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم . اطلب ممن لديه اي كتاب يتعلق بمادة الميكانيكا الحيوية (Biomechanics) ان يزودنا به وله جزيل الشكر


----------



## fdyassd (11 نوفمبر 2006)

صلى الله على سسيدنا محمد و على آله و صحبه و سلم 
مشكور كتيرررررررررررررر أخي المحب لله و رسوله


----------



## akramaliraqi (13 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

اشكركم من كل قلبي .. لانكم حققتم احد احلامي ... وبدون اية مبالغة فقد كان الحصول على هذه الكتب حلم بالنسبة لنا في العراق ... فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء .. وبارك الله فيكم

اخوكم 
اكرم العراقي
مهندس طب حياتي


----------



## waoul2679 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
أشكر جميع القائمين على هذا المنتدى لأنهم زودونا بكتب من إختصاصنا وهي نادرة في الوطن العربي ونتمنى التفوق والإستمرارية وأخص بالشكر الأخ محب لله ورسوله وأطالبه بالمزيد مشكورا سلفا


----------



## waoul2679 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي محب لله ورسوله أرجو منك تزويدنا بكتب تتعلق بالتجهيزات الطبية من الناحية الفنية أي تصنيفاتها ما بين تشخيصية وعلاجية و استخداماتها بحب الإختصاص الطبي من عظمية إلى عصبية .... وفي حال أي شكل من أشكال المساعدة انا جاهز إن كان الموضوع خارج إختصاصك ويمكننا بالتعاون أن نؤرشف مقتنيات المكتبة أيضا ونفهرسها


----------



## akramaliraqi (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ارجو من الاخوة نشر الكتب المصادر العربية ... اثراءا لهذه المكتبة الغراء 
حيث توجد عدة كتب منها للدكتور سمير طليمات حول صيانة الاجهزة الطبية 

تحياتي


----------



## akramaliraqi (15 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسمحوا لي بوضع هذا الرابط لكتاب منقول من موقع مركز الرواد للتقنية .. واتمنى ان لا يكون مكرر 

http://rapidshare.de/files/20325692/Vogel__HC_-_Fermentation___Biochemical_Engineering_Handbook_2 nd_Ed__Noyes_.rar









Fermentation Biochemical Engineering Handbook 30.59 MB

وفي حالة ان الرابط لايعمل جربوا رابط الموقع التالي 
http://www.ptc2.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2028&page=2

تحياتي​


----------



## م/ احمد صلاح (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا للمواضيع الطبية لكن من الافضل وسيلة متوسطة للشرح(احنا مش ناقصين الكلية كمان ندخل طب) وشكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## م/ احمد صلاح (21 نوفمبر 2006)

نرجو التحدث عن جهاز رسم القلب


----------



## mahmoud18 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت لو حد يقدر يجيب الكتاب دة (لانى محتاجة جدا جدا)

Publisher: Technomic Publishing Co, U.S., USA Ordered in from publisher-usually...
Date Published: 2000
ISBN: 1566768853
Description: BRAND NEW HARDBACK. 229 X 159mm. 368 pgs. Books-General. For scientists, engineers, and manufacturers involved in developing, designing, and applying biomedical sensors, Hars nyi (electronics technology, Budapest U. of Technology and Economics) survey.
Languages: English
Alibris ID: 8936157413


----------



## المسلم84 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## memoo13131313 (26 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من الاعضاء الجامدين اوى لو حد عنده كتاب"sensors in biomedical applications"

يبعته, انا محتاجه جدا"
و شكرا على مجهودات الاعضاء


----------



## ماجد العلي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جدا" رائع


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا قبولي ضمنكم في هذا المنتدى وان شاء الله تكون معرفه الخير


----------



## Biomedical (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*Managing Medical Devices_2006*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،

ما شاءالله عليكم ، جهد يستحق التقدير.

هذه فقط مشاركة بسيطة بالمرفقات عن إدارة المعدات و التجهيزات الطبية في القطاعات الصحية.

اصدار جديد : November, 2006

ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## نظيرة (20 ديسمبر 2006)

أنا طالبة دكتوراة في ميكانيكية العمود الفقري SPINE BIOMECHANICS أرجو منك أذا كان ليك أي كتاب في هذا الموضوع أن تبعثة الي و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## نظيرة (20 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
أرجو من لديه هذا الكتاب "Clinical biomechanics of the spine" تأليف "White A.A. and Panjabi M.M. " أن يبعثه الي لآني محتاجة ألية كثيراً في دراستي و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## نظيرة (20 ديسمبر 2006)

ال الاخ محب الله و رسولة
أنا طالبة دكتوراة في ميكانيكية العمود الفقري و محتاجة جداّ ال هذا الكتاب
Clinical biomechanics of the spine " By White A.A and Panjabi M.M. 
و جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## engyem (21 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## muataz mohammed (24 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام علیکم ارجو ممن لدیه ای کتاب عن الرنین المغناطیسی واجهزه الرنین ان یفیدنی به فانا فی امس الحاجه الیه وجزاکم الله خیرا.


----------



## مهموم اليمن (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله 
الى الاخوه الافاضل /الدمشقى والاخ اليمنى المهندس /عادل صلاح
لكم التحية من اعماق قلبى 
والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم
اخوكم/عبد الله


----------



## muhaned555 (28 ديسمبر 2006)

thanks for all pepole
it's naice laibrary


----------



## محمد_2006_المهندس (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sajed (10 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته 

ياجماعة لو سمتو محتاج كتب فى x-ray و radiology عاما

شكرا


----------



## فنانة ديكور (13 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام
ارجو الاستفسار اكثر عن هندسة الاجهزة الطبية وانواعها
التي تدخل بصيانة الاجهزة الطبية بالمستشفيات 
واين المعاهد والكليات التي تدرس هذا المجال بالرياض وشكراً


----------



## وليد العمري (16 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد كتاب hand book يشرح فية الاجهزة الطبية من حيث تركيبهاء وفكرة عملهاء واعطالهاء


----------



## abbas zubaidi (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا للخوة الاعزاء اللهم اخ> بيدهم لطاعتك وعبادتك اللهم امين
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## platinum_ouput (26 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير وينفعك بة يوم القيامة


----------



## platinum_ouput (26 يناير 2007)

الف شكر على عادتك دائما سباق


----------



## عمر دعبول (28 يناير 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء إذا ممكن أي كتاب عن hip modelling


----------



## waoul2679 (28 يناير 2007)

sajed قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته
> 
> ياجماعة لو سمتو محتاج كتب فى x-ray و radiology عاما
> 
> شكرا


 
أخي الكريم راجع صفحات مكتبة الهندسة الطبية وستجد عدة مراجع قيمة عن التصوير الشعاعي


----------



## walidsamir (31 يناير 2007)

ggfgfgfgfdgffdfdgdfg


----------



## walidsamir (31 يناير 2007)

كويس جداما واصلتم اليه فى مجال الهندسة الطبية


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## platinum_ouput (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على كل شئ جميل


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (7 فبراير 2007)

*أرجوا المساعدة*

السلام عليكم،،،

ارجوا المساعدة في الحصول على كتاب Neufert's Architects Data

او 

اي كتاب في هندسة المستشفيات


----------------------------------------------------------


كن مع الله يكن معك ويثبت أقدامك


----------



## رضا كامل (10 فبراير 2007)

polarismajor قال:


> الى محب الله و رسوله،
> قمت بتحميل كتب الكترونية من : " http://www.elektrotekno.com/about3149.html&highlight= " و هو موقع جد رائع، و لـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن للاسف يُطلب كود فك الضغط ، للاسف للاسف........................
> أكرر رجائي أن أحصل عليه....سلام. :55:



*الكود مكتوب بالصفحة
www.elektrotekno.com*​


----------



## على الشاوش (14 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## على الشاوش (14 فبراير 2007)

اشكرك اخي الكريم على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مهنـدسـة دون نيـة (19 فبراير 2007)

thanx alot


----------



## مهندس/كرم ماجورة (21 فبراير 2007)

أرجو من الأخوة الأعزاء مساعدتي في الحصول علي كود تصميم محطة و شبكة الغازات الطبية


----------



## احمدفائق (24 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكرا يا دمشقي....واتمنى أن تفيدنا بمعلوماتك النافعه دوماااا


----------



## نبيل الجبري (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرأ يا عرندس وهذا ليس جديد عليك واريد ان اتولصل معك للستفادة منك ممكن؟


----------



## غضنفر (27 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## الموحد (28 فبراير 2007)

Keep Walking


----------



## amod (3 مارس 2007)

ممكن لمن لديه كتاب او اي معلومات عن الاطراف الصناعية ان يمدنا به للضرورة
شكرا لكم مجهودكم الذي ستجدونه ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم عند الله وخاصة 
لمحب الله ورسوله وللمشرفان الرائعان ودمتم ذخرا للمنتدى


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (4 مارس 2007)

لكل من شارك في هذه المكتبة الجميلة جزيل الشكر


----------



## وينك تعال (6 مارس 2007)

شكر خاص و كبير جداً

للعضو محب الله و رسوله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (8 مارس 2007)

بحصوص رابط كتاب الـbioelectronics
الرابط مشتغلش معيا لكني وجد رابط اخر وحملت الكتاب من عليه وهو
http://rapidshare.com/files/5088942/Bioelectronics_I_1_.Willner.rar


----------



## baker1 (12 مارس 2007)

الى الأخ م.دمشقي ارجوان تعيد ارفاق الملف التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي او ارسله على بريدي في ****** baker_bederina


----------



## ايهاب111 (26 مارس 2007)

الاخوان والاخوات الاعضاء

لكم التحيه .......

انا عضو جديد ارجو انا تقبلون عضو معكم 

اخوانى واخواتى الاعضاء انا طالب فى الماجستر الان فى تخصص المعدات الطبيه
ارجو منكم الاقفاد فى المراجع والكتب والبحوث فى ذلك المجال 

انا مهندس الالكترونى وعاوز اعمل ماجستير فى المعدات الطبيه ارجو منكم المساعده والتوجيه 

لكم تحياتى ...........................................


----------



## moda_zido (29 مارس 2007)

thanks .....


----------



## محمد يس11 (2 أبريل 2007)

اخوانى الافاضل جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البخيتي (6 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير وزاد من امثالك


----------



## amod (12 مايو 2007)

الى من طلب اي معلومات عن hip modelling
اليك الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/30967224/modelling_the_biomechanics_of_total_hip_replacement_cmbbe99.pdf.html


----------



## غضنفر (14 مايو 2007)

نشكر كل من ساهم وتعاون له الاجر ان شاء الله


----------



## مصيباح1 (16 مايو 2007)

*عضو جديد*

ياشباب............
للاسف اني عضو جديد ومهندس جديد  وتوني اكتشف الموقع .... وكل الروابط اللي موجودة اما ماتشتغل او يكون الموقع عليه بلوك......ياريت تشوفون لي حل 
يهمني كتاب الأم ار اي Mri


----------



## somy (21 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخوي


----------



## فاروق سعيد (30 مايو 2007)

جيد جدا وشكرا


----------



## سوسو22083 (9 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي الموضوع والفكره


----------



## سوسو22083 (10 يونيو 2007)

:18: مشكورين يا اخواني لكن ارجو التاكد من الروابط والملفات المرفقه


----------



## ali alabsi (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاءكم الله خير الجزاء لما ب>لتموة


----------



## عيشه (12 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ،اريد كتاب يتحدث عن نظام التوزيع المركزي للغازات


----------



## محمد محمود الامام (12 يونيو 2007)

هذا موضوع جيد جدا مع الشكر


----------



## hamza_ama (16 يونيو 2007)

[الله يسلمك يا اخى المشرف ويكرمك بما تحب وترضى فى طاعة الله . جزاك الله خيرا ]


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (10 يوليو 2007)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فارس الهاشم (11 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم اخواني الاعضاء على هذا الملتقى الرائع
واريد منكم ان تفصلوا لي الهندسة الطبية والكهربائية والالكترونية
لاني تخرجت من الثانوية العامة اخترت هذه الثلاث تخصصات واريد معلومات مهمة عنها لان عندي مقابلة يوم الجمعة واريدكم ان تساعوني ان اسوي بحث لكل واحد على الاقل اربع صفحات
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## quantum0 (11 يوليو 2007)

*please help me*

thankful for your job
I need some ebook
I request from you that find for me these ebooks,please
1- Spacecraft atiitude determination and control
2- space mission analysis and design
3- Introduction to sensor systems
4- Sensor technology and devices
kind regards dear and be successful​


----------



## فارس الهاشم (11 يوليو 2007)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله الف خير..........


----------



## هيام محمد (14 يوليو 2007)

:11: السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اشكركم على هذا الموقع الجميل 
واريد بعض المعلومات عن جهاز الدياثرمى
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (15 يوليو 2007)

هيام محمد قال:


> :11: السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اشكركم على هذا الموقع الجميل
> واريد بعض المعلومات عن جهاز الدياثرمى
> وجزاكم الله كل خير


 
اهلا وسهلا بك اختي الفاضلة 
اليك معلومات مبسطة وبعدها اليك روابط للزيادة، الرابط الاول(يحتاج بعض الوقت للتحميل)، وفقكِ الله اختي الفاضلة.

*Diathermy *​ 

*What is a Diathermy**It is a form of short-wave electromagnetic energy used to raise the temperature of certain soft tissues below the surface of the skin. *​ 
*How does Diathermy work*
*Unlike a heat lamp, the Diathermy energy field passes through the softer tissues near the surface of the body, turning into heat when reaching the more dense tissues below the surface. This increases blood circulation and can help speed the healing process *​ 
*Benefits of Diathermy *​ 
*Can help speed the healing process*
*Dilates blood vessels for improved circulation*
*Stimulates white blood cell production*
*Helps prevent adhesions and scar tissue*​ 

https://www.medsun.net/participants/uploads/Jim.Keller2004.ppt


http://www.surgical-tutor.org.uk/default-home.htm?core/preop1/diathermy.htm~right

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diathermy


----------



## هيام محمد (15 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك يا اخ محمد على المعلومات القيمة
وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (15 يوليو 2007)

هيام محمد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكرك يا اخ محمد على المعلومات القيمة
> وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك
> وجزاك الله كل خير


 
لاشكر على واجب اختي الفاضلة وارجو ان ما قمت بتقديمه هو طلبك.


----------



## علاء العامري متعلم (23 يوليو 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اجد جميع الكتب هنا باللغه الانجليزية والمشكله تكمن في انني ادرس في الجزائر وكما تعلمون فالدراسة هناك بالفرنسيه ولدلك لا استفيد منن مما في هده المكتبه من كتب فلو كانت فالعربيه سيكون افضل بكثير فأنا منتظر الحل منكم فهده ليست مشكلتي فحسب وانما عدد كبير من زملائي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (23 يوليو 2007)

علاء العامري متعلم قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا اجد جميع الكتب هنا باللغه الانجليزية والمشكله تكمن في انني ادرس في الجزائر وكما تعلمون فالدراسة هناك بالفرنسيه ولدلك لا استفيد منن مما في هده المكتبه من كتب فلو كانت فالعربيه سيكون افضل بكثير فأنا منتظر الحل منكم فهده ليست مشكلتي فحسب وانما عدد كبير من زملائي ولكم جزيل الشكر


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وعليكم السلام اخي الكريم
اخي طلبك ليس صعب ولكن يحتاج لبعض الوقت، ولكن اذا كانت هناك ضرورة ملحة لمعرفة اجهزة وتفصيلاتها في الوقت الحاضر وبسرعة، ارجو منك ذكر الاجهزة التي ترغب بالتعرف عليها ونحن في قسم الهندسة الطبية نساعدك ان شاء الله.

وفقك الله.


----------



## dalia gamal (27 يوليو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (30 يوليو 2007)

اخي المشرف
هناك بعض الروابط غير فعالة.
اخواني الافاضل 
من لديه اي ملف يحتوي على كتاب يتعلق بالهندسة الطبية ارجو منكم ارفاقه كملف حتي لا يتم فقده او حذفة من موقع التحميل غير التابع للملتقى.

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## م.ابو نايل (31 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير أخي الفاضل وجعله في موازين حسناتك على المعلومات القيمه والرائعه.

واتمنى لك وللجميع التوفيق ان شاء الله ...

أخوك / م. ابو نايل.


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (5 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks a lot


----------



## bisa (11 أغسطس 2007)

مكتبة رائعة فعلا.........جزيتم خيرا


----------



## القائد العام (17 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا خالص على المواقع .............وكنت عايز موقع عن جهاز غسيل الكلى لشركه nipro?


----------



## حفيد الرازي (18 أغسطس 2007)

كل الشكر للجميع على هذا الجهد الجميل
لكم جميعا كل التحية والتقدير


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

نُـــــــــــــــــــــــظر


----------



## rinorinse (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير واعانكم على مواصلة التعلم وافادة الغير من علمكم


----------



## م.عماد الدين (30 أغسطس 2007)

أرجوا توفير كتاب
essential of ultrasound physics
by James A.zagzebski

و جزاكم الله خيراً.


----------



## فضاء المخترع (30 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## فضاء المخترع (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوريين على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حرس العقيدة (2 سبتمبر 2007)

رائع هذا الموضوع


----------



## hazemnnbb (8 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على هذا الموضوع


----------



## طيرا (9 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين وكل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## المهندسه سلمى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ع المكتبه القيمه


----------



## Asmar07 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير وانار طريقكم وعظم اجركم


----------



## أبو الخليل (15 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
صراحة توفير كبير للجهود و إعانة دائمة هذا الموقع و أعضاءه.
دمتم و دامت عطاياكم ،،،


----------



## عامر_84 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه المكتبه الجميله


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## anoo1 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهاب (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم اله خير علي هذا الفيض الزاخر من العلم.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## عوني نعيم (15 أكتوبر 2007)

لك كل التقدير والاحترام على هذا الجهد


----------



## الالكتروني (25 أكتوبر 2007)

السرفر يطلب اسم مستخدم وكلمه مرور

ما هي 

ارجو المساعده


----------



## طالب معلومات (25 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عين جالوت (27 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ..ياترى ممكن روابط أي كتب في الهندسة ال:86: طبية


----------



## عبدالعزيزaam (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## kasser (30 أكتوبر 2007)

لو سمحتو ممكن طلب بدي كتاب
 Digital Image Processing 
R.C. Gonzalez, R.E. Woods, S.L. Eddins,2nd edition
ISBN 0-13-008519-7
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## aassam (31 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
أرجو معرفة البرنامج الذي يتم فتح الملفات عن طريقه
وشكراً


----------



## علاء الغنام (4 نوفمبر 2007)

احب الله من احب ابو بكر وعمر


----------



## خالد حسن احمد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (9 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخوي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووؤين علة هاي الكتبة
وان شاء الله اي كتاب جديد يصير عندي اجبية هناااااااااااااا


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (28 نوفمبر 2007)

*كتبه الهندسه الطبيه*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadhelmy (29 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmadhelmy (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معاند جروح (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الف خير


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## حسين منير (18 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يكرمكم


----------



## المهندس عمووور (4 يناير 2008)

اللة يوفقك لما هو خير للبشرية جمعاء


----------



## mgs (8 يناير 2008)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب جديد في قسم هنسة الأجهزة الطبية وبدي منكم المساعدة وبعض النصائح وياريت اللي عنده كتاب للمبتدئين يتكرم ويرسلهولي.
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (8 يناير 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaake you


----------



## tweete (26 يناير 2008)

طبعا يعجز السان عن الشكر جزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## محمد الواثق (29 يناير 2008)

ما قصرت مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## ناره (2 فبراير 2008)

_يسلمو على المكتبه_


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (8 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر الى كل من عمل في توصيل هذه الكتب


----------



## ذهب نادر (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكم على الافادة
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hilal_bn (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mmaee87 (14 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووورين.


----------



## بيوكليك (1 مارس 2008)

شكر خاص و كبير للعضو محب الله و رسوله


----------



## يوسف محمد العدوى (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا وجزاكم الله خيرا عن ماقدمتوه وتقدموه 

كلنا فداؤك يارسول الله 

اقترح يوما فى الاسبوع يسمى يوم النصره يستعرض الموقع من خلاله سيره المصطفي عليه الصلاه والسلام وصحبه الكرام وايضا ماال اليه حال الامه الاسلاميه وخاصه اخوتنا فى فلسطين نصرهم الله وايضا نستعرض تطور الاجهزه الطبيه عامه والمقترحات لتطويرها


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (9 مارس 2008)

من سورية بلد العروبة تحية إلى شهداء غزة 
و تحية إلى كل المقاومين الأحرار ..


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (9 مارس 2008)

لعن الله كل من يسيء إلى أشرف العرب و المسلمين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم . . .


----------



## almathhji (17 مارس 2008)

فكره عمل مكتبه من اجمل ما يكون جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ســلطان (21 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخوي وما قصرت


----------



## مصطفى نوفل (23 مارس 2008)

ياجماعه انا مهندس ميكانيكا اقوم بتصميم شبكات الصرف الصحى وتغذية المياه واقوم حاليا بعمل تصميم الصرف والتغذية لبعض الاجهزة الطبيه انا عندى القائمه الخاصه بالاجهزة الطبيه الموجوده بالمستشفى ولكن لا اعلم هذا الجهاز خاص لأى شى اريد بالله عليكم كتاب لبعض الاجهزة الصحيه لاعرف هذا الجهاز ايه وظيفته وبالتالى احاول توصيل التغذيه له والصرف بالله عليكم ياجماعه مدونى بالمعلومه ديه فى اقرب وقت


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (24 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مثنى (27 مارس 2008)

*نساعدك أنشاء الله*

غالبا تقنيات التصريف تكون في الاقسام غالمخبرلاي


----------



## لمطلوب (27 مارس 2008)

brabbi activez les liens des livres de la bibliothèque médicale c'est très très urgents


----------



## ســلطان (27 مارس 2008)

مشكور على المجهود الكبير


----------



## ELAMRA (28 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## يوسف محمد العدوى (30 مارس 2008)

اريد ان اسال عن كل ماتعرفوه عن جهاز mri


----------



## المسلم84 (3 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير.....


----------



## م.محمد الحفار (9 أبريل 2008)

very thanks for you


----------



## almathhji (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا ابحث عن كتاب تكنولوجيا الأجهزة الطبية للمؤلف المهندس احمد إبراهيم". 
لو في حد معه هذا الكتاب ارجو ان يفيدنا فيه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## xdevilx_77 (15 أبريل 2008)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## عزه ابراهيم محمد (24 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو المساعده
مطلوب مننا عمل ريبورت عن جهازين طبيين 
ودورت كتير ومش وصلت للمطلوب
المطلوب البلوكات ومكوناته الكهربيه
ارجوا الافاده eng_zozo86***********


----------



## غدات ليبيا (4 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الكتب القيمة و الله ينور دربكم


----------



## غدات ليبيا (4 مايو 2008)

مشكور و حياك الله


----------



## ابوالشوش1 (9 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سيدعبدالله (14 مايو 2008)

merci beaucoup


----------



## mmaee87 (26 يونيو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور.


----------



## امينه الحمايده (9 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير
بس بدي اعرف ها الكتب انجليزي ولا عربي


----------



## منار محمود (10 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
شكرا يا جماعه على المجهود الرائع ده
وجزاكم الله خيرا
وكان عندى طلب
كنت عيزه اى معلومات اوكتب اوصور عن اجهزه الاطراف الصناعيه والشلل


----------



## متعب العنزي (14 يوليو 2008)

*شكرن ياغالي ع المكتبه وانشا الله دووووووم*

جزاك الله خير على هالمكتبه.
اتمنى تبحث لي عن (regulator)(adj317) يعطي خرج (15v) ياليت قبل بكره بلييييييييييييز.
:19:مستعجل.


----------



## متعب العنزي (14 يوليو 2008)

بلييييييييييييييييييييييييز.


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

amod قال:


> الى من طلب اي معلومات عن Hip Modelling
> اليك الرابط
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/30967224/modelling_the_biomechanics_of_total_hip_replacement_cmbbe99.pdf.html


للاسف الرابط لايعمل


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

العرندس قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​[frame="11 70"]
> تحية طيبة للجميع
> 
> أرجو أن يكون هذا الموضوع .. بمثابة
> ...


ارحو ايحاج رابط اخر لانه لايعمل وشكرا


----------



## انجينيراحمد (18 يوليو 2008)

الله يخليك يا باشمهندس


----------



## المانومتر (22 يوليو 2008)

*/// من فضلكم مخطط إلكتروني ل: : : : : ///*

:56:_السلام عليكم:56:
لديا رسالة التخرج اريد كيفية صناعة 
ساعة قياس الضغط الدم الالكترونية(المانومتر)
CARDIAIQUE MONTEUR
اى المخطط الالكترونى لها schema 
وكل ما يخص بهذا الموضوع
اى كل ما يخص بها الكترونيا
و معلومات أو أاو أو .......
مع التحية الخاصة _


----------



## باسمة احمد (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخ عرندس و بارك الله فيك


----------



## salimalkobati (6 أغسطس 2008)

يا اخوان انا طالب هندسه معدات طبية سنة خامسة ادرس في اوكرانيا وهنا الدراسة باللغة الاكرانية ونفسي اشوف مرجع او كتاب يتعلق بالمعدات الطبيه ارجو منكم ان تكتبو لي موقع ممكن الواحد يحمل منه كتب او تقارير او بحث باللغة العربية اكون شاكر لكم


----------



## ممزمز (9 أغسطس 2008)

*M-Health*

Emerging Mobile Health Systems

Dears, if any one have this book or related please let him help us to uploaded it
and ill be greatful to him. thanks


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

جزيتم خيرا


----------



## فزقة (23 أغسطس 2008)

هل الهندسة الطبية سهلة أو صعبة


----------



## فزقة (23 أغسطس 2008)

الهندسة الطبية عل أي مواد بالمدرسة بتعتمد؟


----------



## الق (24 أغسطس 2008)

شكراُ جزيلاً


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (27 أغسطس 2008)

أشكرك من أعماق قلبي على مجهودك الأروع متمنيا أن تعم الفائدة كل المهنسين الطبيين ومزيدا من العطاء بارك الله فيك وكثر من أمثالك وأبقاك ذخرا للأمة العربية والإسلامية قاطبة


----------



## فتنة الروح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

_الف شكر ياباش مهندس_


----------



## الق (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااا وزادكم الله من علمه


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (9 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيكم الف عافيه على جهدكم الدايم


----------



## مهندس بيوميديكال (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين عى هذه الكتب القيمة
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الدقس (28 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير 
ياهيك المهندسين يا بلا ، والله منورين .


----------



## طارق العصفوري (28 سبتمبر 2008)

:20:بارك اللله فيك


----------



## بيوكليك (29 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## مثنىكاظم (12 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرآ جزيلآ


----------



## فهد حزام القاضي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

إخواني المهندسين العرب أرجو منكم كيفية معرفة فحص جهاز الأسكلر المدمج في كرسي الأسنان وكيفية معرفة أعطالة


----------



## وسام حاسم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا بحاجة الى ابحاث خاصة بدراسة وتصميم اليد الاصطناعية وكيفية السيطرة عليها للاستفادة منها لاعادة تاهيل اليد,
سواء كانت (مجلات,اطاريح,كتب).


----------



## وليدهنداوى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## سبع سليمان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

65غثصف4ص45ص45


----------



## مصعب حسن (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا العرندس


----------



## omardj84 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مرحبا جميعاً..... أولاً أوجه لكم الشكر الجزيل على هذه المكتبة القيمة الرائعة بمحتواها ومعلوماتها....
ولما وجدت من هذا الكم من الكتب الرائعة عندي طلب لو تساعدوني في إيجاد هذه الكتب والتي تتعلق بالأمواج فوق الصوتية..
*books in ultrasound imaging*

1. Echocardiography: a practical guide for reporting
helen rimington, john chambers

2. abdominal ultrasound: how, why, and when
jane a. bates

3. echo made easy
sam kaddoura

4. endoscopic ultrasound: an introductory manual and atlas
christoph frank dietrich


----------



## بكر البرطي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليــــــــــــــــكم 
مشكور يا اخي على المواضيع الحلوه
بكر من روسيا


----------



## diyar5 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ودالولي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

اود ان استفسسر لماذا لاتعمل الروابط المرفقه اوانتوضحو كيفيه عملها


----------



## محمدالقبالي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورين على هذه الكتب الرائعه


----------



## المسلم84 (26 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

يحتوي الرابط على كتاب Analysis and Application of Analog Electronic 
Circuits to Biomedical Instrumentation Northrop


http://www.4shared.com/file/7319551...to_Biomedical_Instrumentation_-_Northrop.html


لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (27 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور
بارك الله فيك


----------



## shadyqamar (6 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات جيدة مشكوووور


----------



## shadyqamar (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*الصيانة الدورية*

ما هي فائدة الصيانة الدورية للاجهزة الطبية كيف يمكن الاستفادة منها ؟


----------



## وليد العمري (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*biomaterials*

لكل من يبحث عن الـــ biomaterials 
هذة بعض الكتب عنهاء


----------



## محمدالقبالي (13 ديسمبر 2008)

:77::77: مشكورين على هذه الجهود الرائعه :77::77::77:

 وانشاء الله نشارك بما نملك من مراجع وكتب ​


----------



## basselal (20 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس حياتي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكر*

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا اخي الكريم على موظوعك الرائع جدا واتمنى لك التوفيق ياغالي


----------



## مهندس حياتي (1 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافية اخوي العندس على موضوعك الرائع


----------



## مهند المهداوي (1 يناير 2009)

فهد حزام القاضي قال:


> إخواني المهندسين العرب أرجو منكم كيفية معرفة فحص جهاز الأسكلر المدمج في كرسي الأسنان وكيفية معرفة أعطالة


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي العزيز بالنسبة لجهاز الاسكلر يمكن البدء بفحص دائرة مجهز القدرة (power supply) ثم تتجه الى دائرة المذبذب وتتاكد من ان لجهاز يولد التردد المناسب لاهتزاز الطرف المدبب وتستطيع التاكد من انه يعمل بوضع الطرف المدبب عىل ظفرك فتجد انه يترك اثرا على سطح الاظفر.
مع تحياتي لك بالموفقية​


----------



## zakou1 (14 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا على الموضوع


----------



## بنت المعرفة (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن تساعدوني في ايجاد هذا الكتاب واتمنى ميكون على رابط الرابيدشير لانه لايعمل عندي 
NMR Spectroscopy and its Application to Biomedical Research


----------



## المسلم84 (1 فبراير 2009)

أختي العزيزة أنا وجدت الكتاب على الربيد شير, بلكي في حدا من الأخوان بنزلوا وبيرجع يرفعوا على موقع أخر...

http://rapidshare.com/files/1077674...s_Application_to_Biomedical_Research.rar.html


----------



## المسلم84 (1 فبراير 2009)

بعد محاولات عدة جاري تحميل الكتاب..
إن شاء الله غدا بكون بين أيديكم...
لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## بنت المعرفة (1 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لك كثيرا اخي الكريم وبارك الله في جهودك المبذولة وأعانك على افادتنا بكل مفيد


----------



## المسلم84 (2 فبراير 2009)

أخواني الاعزاء هذا هو رابط لكتاب على الفورشيرد
NMR Spectroscopy and its Application to Biomedical Research

هــــــنـــــا

*لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم....*


----------



## صفاء عبد الوهاب (9 فبراير 2009)

الحمد لله على نعمه كلها 
اشكر كل من ساهم او حاول ان يساهم ولو بكلمة واحدة


----------



## modarumman (13 فبراير 2009)

_السلام عليكم
شكرا لك على هذه المكتبه الجميله وجزاك الله خيرا_
_*اخي الكريم ان هذا اروع ما رأيت اشكرك من اعماق قلبي لاني وجدة كتب ومصادر كنت احلم بها شكرا جزيلا وتقبل مني خالص التقدير والاحترام0*
انا بحاجه ماسه لهذه الكتب
1-Medical toxicology diagnosis and treatment of human poisoning ,Ellenhorn.Brceloux
2-fundamental of analytical chemisry 8th edition ,crouch as pdf
3-Principle of clinical toxicology,Gossel
4-Handbook of human toxicology,Massaro

قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم"الله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون اخيه"
ولكم ان شاء الله الثواب الجزيل على الجهود الجباره​

_


----------



## khlod (15 فبراير 2009)

thanks for all tem for ever


----------



## الق (16 فبراير 2009)

_شكراااااااااا" جزيلا"_


----------



## tiger 1 (23 فبراير 2009)

يا زلمة بتعرف انك سقرت


----------



## m fadel (6 مارس 2009)

my dear I have two resistance 300 ohm and four 100 ohm and I want circuit to conect to select. with selctor switch 20 step frst step 50 ohm secnt 100 ohm and 250 and 300 ohm and 350 going to last step 1000 ohm you can help me to make this circuit thank you.


----------



## kahlout (22 مارس 2009)

suction / Irrigation ممكن المساعدة بهالموضوع <<<​


----------



## kahlout (22 مارس 2009)

suction Irrigation
الرجاء يا جماعة اخوكم مزنوق وعندي مشروع تخرج عن الجهاز هذا ومش عارف اجيب معلومات عنو من النت لأني مش خبرة عالنت​


----------



## 7Hamid (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في بث روح هدا الموضوع


----------



## علي المهندس (25 أبريل 2009)

but mri link not work


----------



## نزار عبدالولى (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير نرجو المزيد مع تحياتي


----------



## عزة احمد محمد (7 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذه المكتبة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## badr bakoor (9 مايو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## adel ammar (6 يونيو 2009)

شكرا علي تعاونكم ومشاركتكم الفعالة


----------



## HABAWY (25 يونيو 2009)

انا طالبه احاول البحث عن مشروع تخرج ساعدوني


----------



## eng karim (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kahlout (7 يوليو 2009)

suction and Irrigation


----------



## م.الجابري (8 يوليو 2009)

شكرا وماقصرت واتمنى لك التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## نشوان عزاوي (18 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووور جداً
و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## محمد آدم (20 يوليو 2009)

لو سمحتو في احد عندو حلول اسئلة كتاب معدات طبية biomedical instrumentation للمؤلف webser


----------



## xdevilx77 (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
على هذة الكتب القيمة


----------



## shawkyosman (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## khouloud (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين يا مهندسين و يا مهندسات


----------



## طالب دس (8 أغسطس 2009)

الله يجزيك كل خير
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم بوركتم وطاب مسعاكم 
لي سؤال من فضلكم الا تتوفر مكتبة بالغة الفرنسية
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## bme_Abdullah (13 أغسطس 2009)

سلام عليكم رمضان مبارك عاى جميع المسلمين في بلدان العالم وبنسال من اللة ان يمد الاسلام بنصر القريب


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*gbm1*

*Advanced Probability Theory for Biomedical Engineer
مشاهدة المرفق Advanced Probability Theory for Biomedical Engineers - John D. Enderle.pdf​
*


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*gbm2*

*Basic Probability Theory for Biomedical Engineers
مشاهدة المرفق Basic Probability Theory for Biomedical Engineers - JohnD. Enderle.pdf​*


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*gbm3*

*Intermediate Probability Theory for Biomedical Engineers
مشاهدة المرفق Intermediate Probability Theory for Biomedical Engineers - JohnD. Enderle.pdf

مشاهدة المرفق bye_bye_virus.zip​*


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*gbm4*

*Introduction to Statistics for Biomedical Engineers
مشاهدة المرفق Introduction to Statistics for Biomedical Engineers - Kristina M. Ropella.pdf​*


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

*gbm5*

Metabolic Engineering - T. Scheper and Jens Nielsen
مشاهدة المرفق Metabolic Engineering - T. Scheper and Jens Nielsen.pdf
هذه الكتب خاصة باساس الهندسة الطبية للطلبة
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## جوهرة الايمان (18 أغسطس 2009)

_أحب أن أحيكم جميعا على هذا الجهد العظيم وأتمنى أن تقبلونى صديقة لكم_


----------



## momen_afifi (18 أغسطس 2009)

*جهاز تحميض افلام اشعة اكس الاتوماتيكى*

اريد شركات متخصصة فى مجال اشعة اكس الاتوا:85::72::56::7::16::5::55::81::70:متيكى


----------



## الآغا ياسر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكر الجميع على هذه المشاركات القيمة وأسأل الله أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## الآغا ياسر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

إلى جوهرة الإيمان الله يجعلك جوهرة في العلم


----------



## نور القدر (24 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
على فكرة فعلا أنا جربت و الروابط الخاصة بكل من كتاب biomedical eng. handbook , كتاب التقنية الطبية و الحيوية لا تعمل (megaupload) و لكن الموقع نفسه http://vb.arabsbook.com مفيد جدا و بأشكركم عليه 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## RAFT AHMED (30 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتو ما في كتب باللغه العربيه


----------



## ابن صنعاء (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور أخي محب الله ورسوله ونتمنى منكم المزيد


----------



## mohdahel (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع
بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عزت غنيم (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشاء الله بارك اللــــــــــــــــــــه فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## محمد خليل حس (11 أكتوبر 2009)

طلب عن الالياف الضوئية فى مجالات
الطبية


----------



## محمد خليل حس (11 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت استخداماتها وانواع ضروري جدا
*طلب عن الالياف الضوئية فى مجالات
الطبية*​


----------



## eng karim (16 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد شكرا ع المجهود الرائع والجميل ده 
وربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## Eng_ADi (17 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يجزيكم الخير
ارجو من المشرفين الافاضل التحقق من الروابط و تجديدها لان معظمها اصبح غير صالح للاسف..


----------



## عمر زكريا (22 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ام بعد
الاخوة اعضاء الملتقي ارجوا المساعدة في كتابة تقرير عن 
1-جهاز اشعة اكس
-جهاز المخوجات فوق الصوتية


----------



## mohabd28eg (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جهاز أشعة 500 مللي أمبير
*الشركة العلمية للمعدات الطبية*
*المجموعة العالمية للهندسة الطبية *
*الجيزة *
*الفلوة*
*المكتب العلمي للتجارة *
*بي إم إيجبت *
*الجمهورية *
*المكتب المصري للاستيراد *

*جيسكا*
*لايف تريد *
*الفاطمية *
*مركز الأجهزة الطبية* ​


----------



## mohabd28eg (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جهاز موجات فوق صوتية – سونار دوبلر 
*العلمية للمعدات الطبية *
*ألكان *​*الجمهورية *

*بي إم إيجبت *
*ألكان *

*العزبي الطبية *
*أبو الهول *


*الفاطمية *​


----------



## mohabd28eg (12 نوفمبر 2009)

هذة الشركات في مصر لو حضرتك حبيت العناوين وارقام التليفونات الداخلية
واحد ممثلي الشركة في مصر ممكن ارسلهم ليك

اهم شئ تعرف ماركة الاجهزة وموديلات هذة الماركات والوكيل الوحيد ليها داخل الدوله 
ثم الشركات المتخصصه في الاصلاح


----------



## engamartobak (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عمرو عبد الكريم (23 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكم الكبير من الكتب


----------



## m.fathy (27 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## حبيبي 25 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل الخير على العمل الرائع الذى قدمتة *​


----------



## م.الجابري (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الجهد الكبير 
بس اذا ممكن نطلب بعض الكتب في ال monitor


----------



## sollyforever02 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تحيه طيبه و بعد

بخصوص أجهزة Full-Automated Hematology Analyzers و هى من أجهزة المعامل , هل لديكم موديلات التاليه أو أى موديلات أخرى*​*
ABX Micros 60 
DREW EXCELL 18 
ADVIA 60 
ERMA PCE210

أتمنى لو أن أحد لديه أى وثائق للصيانه أو ال Service Manual الخاص بأحد تلك الموديلات بأى صيغه.

ولكم جزيل الشكر,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,​*


----------



## Eng.Ethan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

:56::56: مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور و ماقصرت اخوي :56::56:


----------



## محمد ابحيري (25 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## digees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## digees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

كتب هامه جدا


----------



## digees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اكيد افضل الكتب


----------



## digees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## digees (29 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## مهندس حياتي (1 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيكم ألف عافية أخواني الأفاضل ومشكوووووووووووور كثييييييييييير لى تعاونكم معنا


----------



## مهندس محسن محمد (2 يناير 2010)

ارجوا المساعدة ممن لدية فكرة عن هزا الجهاز <nellcor puritan bennett 740 ventilator > محتاج لة سوفت وير واكون شاكرا للمساعدة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## marosha00 (6 يناير 2010)

مشكورييين جداااااا


----------



## feras nassrallah (20 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته....جزاكم الله الف خير على هذه الجهود الطيبه يا اخواني و اخواتي .....
انا بعمل تثبيت للكتاب و بينزل عندي على سطح المكتب على شكل 
notepad
و بصراحه بعدها ما بعرف ايش اسوي علشان بنزل الكتاب و اتصفحه ...ممكن تدلوني على الطريقه لو تكرمتو؟؟


----------



## snoweet (27 يناير 2010)

ارجو معرفة كيفية صيانة الحضانات المعملية والاعطال الشائعة


----------



## mai hussein (28 يناير 2010)

محب الله ورسوله قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

انا محتاجة الكتاب ده اذا سمحت ممكن ترفعه تانى لأن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## mai hussein (28 يناير 2010)

محتاجة اذا سمحتم 
Body Work
ياريت لو فيه حد عنده


----------



## T.bader.m.g (5 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيل الشكر لكل مجتهد في الدعم جميعا


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم،،،،

هل يوجد كتاب "تكنولوجيا الأجهزة الطبية" لمؤلفه: أحمد إبراهيم محمد

وشكرا لكم


----------



## tenderwind (8 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير اخت "ام وائل الأثرية" على مجهودك الجداً رائع في توفير هذه الكتب الجميلة وجعل الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبوتركي الشقراوي (18 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,
أخوكم م/ هشام ... مهندس أجهزة طبية حيوية .. بالمملكة العربية السعودية
لو أردت البدء بمجال التصنيع للمستلزمات الطبية ... ماهو ياترى أنسب المنتجات أو خطوط الانتاج المطلوبة والناجحة ؟؟؟
أتمنى إفادتي ... 
أشكر القائمين على الموقع وإلى الامام


----------



## كوربيكاغون (18 مارس 2010)

سلام عليكم 
اخواني انا في عندي جهاز دمويات خماسي drew excell 2280 
والجهاز في مشكلة وهي انو ما عم يعد الكريات الحمراء ولا اي من البارامترات التي تعتمد على عد الحمر 
وفي مرات عم يعد الصفيحات ومرات تانية ما عم يعدها ......
اما الكريات البيض والصسغة فما فيهم اي امشكلة 
ساعدونا في اصلاح هذه المشكلة وجزاكم الله خيرا.....


----------



## muhammad6 (20 مارس 2010)

alslam alaykom friends
I need your help finding the book " physiological control systems by khoo" anyone have it ?

thanks...


----------



## ahmadba (26 مارس 2010)

مشكورين جميعا لاغنائكم المنتدى بهذه المشاركات اهامة


----------



## dhiary (1 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكممممممم


----------



## h_ataallh (5 أبريل 2010)

شباب السلام عليكم 
ياريت لو فيه كتب بتتكلم عن تسويق المعدات الطبية


----------



## aminho (5 أبريل 2010)

mercii


----------



## hamada elekiady (10 مايو 2010)

point of care 
هو الجهاز ده معناه اه بالعربى ممكن شخص يتفضل ويبعت عنه اى حاجه بالعربى


----------



## FIREBIRD (25 مايو 2010)

thank's


----------



## مهندعباس الجبوري (14 يونيو 2010)

واللة وبارك اللة بيكم وانشاللة دوام الموفقية والتقدم


----------



## سامى الوحش (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير على العمل الرائع الذى قدمتة يااخى ووفقك الله دائما لعمل الخير :75::20:


----------



## Eng.Ghazali (11 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه أول مشاركة لي في المنتدى 

طيب جايبلكم اليوم كتاب عن المصطلحات الطبية ان شاء الله راح تستفيدو منه ...

أهم حاجه دعواتكم لي بالتفوق < لأني أنا السنة راح أتخرج وأكون مهندس أجهزة طبية ..

الله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله ..

تحياتي..

رابط التحميل:
http://www.up-00.com/dldeNS18017.pdf.html


----------



## روح صلاح (13 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ,انا بسائل عن اجدد افكار مشاريع التخرج ضرورى حد يجوبنى ويريت يكون كلام اكيد


----------



## amaledward (15 يوليو 2010)

*Breast Ultrasound*

Dear all, 
I ask for Breat ultrasound book, Thomas Stavros.. 
Best regards, 
Amal


----------



## bioeng_amro (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الموقع الجميل


----------



## med_eng (17 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا
ولكن الكتب جميعها هي كتب طبية وليست كتب في الهندسة الطبية 
كان الاحرى بكم ان تسموها المكتبه الطبية 
وعلى العموم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## asmaah (22 أغسطس 2010)

thank you so much for this beautiful library:15:


----------



## asmaah (22 أغسطس 2010)

الموضوع رررررررررروعة


----------



## عباس الخالدي (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المكتبة الرائعة


----------



## alraadallamaa (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng emmy (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وتقبل منكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## MYMs (20 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلملي يا عمري ،،


----------



## ربا فلسطين (22 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله
جزاكم الله كل خير وبارك فيكم


----------



## جمال منوفى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الرجاء معرفة الاحمال الكهربائية للاجهزة الطبية
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## haloda (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير والله يوفقكم


----------



## heguehm (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## lady moon (24 أكتوبر 2010)

في البداية شكرا جزيلا لكن اطلب مساعدتك محتاجة كتاب medical instrumintation by john webster وما عداحصلو محتاجتو ضروري اتمنى منك المساعدة


----------



## محمد آدم (24 أكتوبر 2010)

وانا كمان محتاج حلول كتاب medical instrumentation webster third eddition 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mid000soft (28 أكتوبر 2010)

يا مان برنس انت


----------



## مستريورك (28 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammed.madani (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا على الحهود الجبارة


----------



## vedel (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء المساعدة العاجلة في المخطط الهندسي للتمديدات الكهربائية و الصحية مع الصور لكرسي الاسنان و المواصفات الموصى بها للتوصيلات
و لكم جزيل الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## Hatman (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*Clinical Engineering Handbook*







للتحميل

http://fs94.uploading.com/get_file/...dH7D3MlH4DPivMW8pQ1oUkrMDaITaT95aP1OVcSPb1Zh?


----------



## Hatman (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*Biomedical Certification Study Guide*

للتحميل

http://www.cmia.org/images/biomed_study_guide.pdf


----------



## vedel (15 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير
جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

المرفقات مضروبه ليش ياشباب


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## Hatman (21 ديسمبر 2010)

Hatman قال:


> للتحميل
> 
> http://fs94.uploading.com/get_file/...dH7D3MlH4DPivMW8pQ1oUkrMDaITaT95aP1OVcSPb1Zh?



رابط أخر لمن لايعمل معه الرابط الأول

http://uploading.com/files/HBIY9NQ9/tg14.rar.html


----------



## الانكل (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## o.jaber76 (9 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## بنت القمرين (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يأخي اليوم حصلت على كتب كنت ابحث عنها عامين كاملين شكراً جزيلاً لك واسأل الله ان يجعل ثواب هذا العمل بميزان حسناتك........


----------



## احمد طلعت ابو شارب (19 يناير 2011)

يعطيكم الف الف عافية .


----------



## محمد فطافطة (22 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيكو العافية


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

الملفات المرفقه يجب ان تعدل بلشكل المطلوب


----------



## khalid ahmed yousi (7 فبراير 2011)

:20:يعطيكم العافية ابحث عن كتاب او مرجع يساعد في تصميم جهاز تخطيط القلب ECG او اي معلومات عن الECG design وتكونو مشــــــــــــــكورين شديـــــــــــــــــتد:20:


----------



## Al-Captain (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم:
اخواني أحتاج الى مخطط أو كتالوك صيانة لمونيتور ماركة Bionet موديل BM3 يرجى ممن لديه هذا الكتاب تحميله بسبب الحاجة الماسة والضرورية له

وكم الشكر


----------



## sadlive (3 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (25 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mohanadmessi (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا باشمهندس على المكتبة


----------



## عمراياد (29 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله بكم


----------



## anisbiomed (30 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​بارك الله فيك وجزاااااااااااااك خير الجزاااااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## سقلين (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## photon science (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## تركي911 (2 يونيو 2011)

جزيت خير وزوجت بكرا.....


----------



## امين عبده عبدالله (22 يوليو 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء اتمنى ان اجد بعض المختطات الهندسية الخاصة ببعض الدوائر المتعلقة في اجهزة الاشعةالمقطعية مثل ال cat computerized axial tomography ولو كان من شركت فيلبس كان افضل واتمنى لو اجد كتب تتعلق في الصيانة واصلاح الاعطال في الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## محمد فطافطة (24 يوليو 2011)

عزيزي يبدو انو الرابط غير شغال هل من معلومات عن ذلك لانو انا بحاجة كبيرة جدا لبعض الكتب ارجو المساعده وشكرا


----------



## ahmadmechanical (3 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا مهندس ميكانيك لكن احب ان اتخصص في هذا المجال الرائع وخاصة ان اغلب المعدات الطبية تعمل بمبدا ميكانيكي وكهربائي والكتروني 
فكيف لي ان اتخصص 
هل اكمل دراسات عليا في هذا المجال ام اعود وادرس من جديد ؟
هل ممكن احد يساعدني 
واين تنصحوني بدراستها ؟


----------



## منصورحقار (7 سبتمبر 2011)

حفظك اللة واكثراللة من امثالك


----------



## homi (8 سبتمبر 2011)

الروابط والمرفقات لاتعمل


----------



## RAFT AHMED (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي ...ومستنين جديدك ...لاتحرمنا من مشاركاتك يابش مهندس


----------



## RAFT AHMED (30 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وكثر من امثالك


----------



## علاءرجب (8 أكتوبر 2011)

ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين النظر بما قد انتهى ومحاولة العثور على البديل 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## ramyaaa (11 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا كثييييييييييييرا​*


----------



## malh2003 (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يسلمك ويكرمك بما تحب وترضى فى طاعة الله


----------



## الفراشه الصغيره (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مرحبا يا جماعه ممكن حد يساعدني بدي اعمل بريزنتيشن لماده الاستخدام الفعال للغه الانجليزيه وبدي حد يعطيني فكره عن موضوع متعلق بتخصص الاجهزة الطبيه


----------



## hamze21 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:85:


----------



## nasradin_w (8 نوفمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر وياريت لو في موقع او برنامج عن منظومات التحاليل الطبية


----------



## homi (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng:Basma (14 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بس ياريت لو فى كتاب او اى حاجة تساعدنى فى مادة عندى فى الماجستير اسمها 
wave propagation in biomedical media
لانى هندسة اتصالات وماعنديش اى خليفة عن الهندسة الطبية


----------



## salma ali 744 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

بالجد انتو ناس رائعين ربنا يجزيكم خير ويثبت اجركم


----------



## محمود المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم...
أخواني عندي بعض الكتب حاب ارفقها ممكن واحد يشرحلي كيفيه ارفاق الملفات مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
حاب ارفق بعض الكتب بصراحه اني ما اعرف ان كانت موجوده بالملتقى او لا لاني لسا لم اتصفحه جيدا على كل حال راح ارفع هذه الكتب


----------



## محمود المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

وهذا كتاب اخر


----------



## mohammed almohnds (7 يناير 2012)

اخوي ممكن تنزل كتاب الفيزياء الطبية الرحلة الاولى


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكور


----------



## قيصرالعراق (27 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم ياشباب


----------



## amal alwahdani (5 مارس 2012)

فعلا موضوع رائع


----------



## mo2ah (17 مارس 2012)

ممكن يا جماعه لو سمحتو تساعدونى فى مشروع cnc ضرورى http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/images/smilies1/80.gif


----------



## msm777 (18 مارس 2012)

شكرا كتير والله يخترلك الخير


----------



## alfaqed (23 مارس 2012)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## alfaqed (23 مارس 2012)

لكم دعاء اخوتكم في المرحلة الاولى وساعدونا في الكتب الخاصة بالمرحلة الاولى


----------



## مؤمنة بالله (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


​


----------



## محمد الدخميسى (8 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيراِِ


----------



## حازم غانم (8 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الجهد المبذول وفقكم اللة


----------



## حازم غانم (8 مايو 2012)

اود المشاره معكم في معلومات عن شبكة الغازات الطبيه 
من وكيل طلمبات الشفط ماركة g e v


----------



## sunshine3000 (16 مايو 2012)

بااااااااااارك الله فيكم جميعا ..هذا رائع جدا اثابكم الله وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## Randa salah (15 يونيو 2012)

شكرا لجميع الاخوه المهندسين على هذة الكتب وارجو الاستفاده للجميع


----------



## م. عصام رشيد (18 يونيو 2012)

يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## محمد جساب مهدي (11 أغسطس 2012)

سلام


----------



## MAJED 511 (20 أغسطس 2012)

*ممكن احد يعلمني كيف ابتعث و كم النسبة للقبول في الابتعاث و شكرا *:82:​


----------



## Eng Mazin (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ألف شكر


----------



## أسامة الجوهري (14 سبتمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## osamanada75 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

ارجوا منكم اثابكم الله كتاب . (Medical Instrumentation: Accessibility and Usability Considerations) ضروري جدا لان الروابط القديم على الرابيد شير منتهي ...........................


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

osamanada75 قال:


> ارجوا منكم اثابكم الله كتاب . (Medical Instrumentation: Accessibility and Usability Considerations) ضروري جدا لان الروابط القديم على الرابيد شير منتهي ...........................



تسلم اخي على سؤالك .

الامر يحتاج الى مزيد من التعاون والجهود والمتابعة من اخواننا المهندسين .

تحياتي للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## hassan0094 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر على هذه المكتبة القيمة


----------



## ENG AHMED ADLY (21 ديسمبر 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## ENG AHMED ADLY (21 ديسمبر 2012)

*Thanks*

:31::31::31:Thank you very much


----------



## 2riadh (6 يناير 2013)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_
_جزاك الله كل الخير تقبل منك ونفع بك_
_واسأل الله ان_ _يبارك لك في سمعك وبصرك وقلبك وروحك وذريتك ويتوب عليك إنه هو التواب الرحيم وجعلك شاكرا ً لنعمه قابلا لها وأتمها عليك_
​


----------



## م/محمد فضل عباس (8 يناير 2013)

*شكرا جزيلا لكل من قام بنشر هذه الكتب 
وبارك الله لمن أراد أن ينفعنا بما اتاه الله من العلم*​


----------



## ahmad bdr (24 أبريل 2013)

*رد: كتاب ... A Manager's Guide to the Design and Conduct of Clinical Trials*

الف شكر على المجهود الطيب جعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## amsaad (23 يونيو 2013)

الاخوة الاعزاء وجدت كتاب الصيانة لجهاز تنفس صناعي ماركة Newport E100m 
و هذه وصلة تحميله المباشرة: كتاب الصيانة لجهاز تنفس صناعي ماركة Newport E100m
الحجم 11 ميجا
و اذا تكرمتم هذا الكتاب حتى الباب الفصل السادس فقط 
و اتمنى من لديه خبرة ان يدلني كيف احصل على باقى الكتاب
او على الاقل اريد فقط الحصول على مخطط دائرة الباور و الدائرة الرئيسية يعنى كل ما يخص الالكترونيات بالجهاز لان الكتاب غير كامل و هذا ما اتمنى ان احصل عليه و شكرا لكل من يهتم بالموضوع


----------



## romarko (21 يوليو 2013)

تسلم الايادى و تكرم


----------



## askndr (27 يوليو 2013)

God bless you


----------



## eng_shireen11 (30 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed19851988 (16 أكتوبر 2013)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmoudzzz (6 ديسمبر 2013)

انا بطلب طلب صغير بس ياريت تردوا عليا بسرعه انا عاوز الدائره الاكترونيه بتاعت جهاز الصدمات الكهربيه


----------



## sarkha.samt (9 ديسمبر 2013)

صباح الخير ..ارجوكم بدي مساعدتكم انا جديدة في المنتدى انا طالبة اختصاص اجهزة طبية ومطلوب مني مشروع تخرج جهاز
phototherapy


----------



## hopeeghospital (5 يناير 2014)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## م . اشرف حمدي (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.وائل ابو شعيب (22 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم و زادك الله من علمه


----------



## esameraboud (6 مارس 2014)

انا عاوز كتاب Health Care Facilities 2010 edition- FGI


----------



## عبد المجيد ناظم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

موقع المكتبه ما يفتح معي أيش الحل


----------



## طير طيار (7 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سالم مولى الدويله (30 يناير 2015)

شكرا
وجزاكم الله خير...
كنت اتمنه .
ان يكون دورات عن المعدات الطبيه دورات عن بعد علاء شكل فيديو


----------



## faisal2003 (8 مارس 2015)

ألف شكر*


----------



## princemater (3 أبريل 2015)

شيق


----------



## soseettaa (18 مارس 2016)

شكرا جزيلا عسى أن ينفعنا


----------



## Eng.yahya tawili (14 يونيو 2021)

كتب الله اجرك ..مشكور


----------

